# EFCO Brand - Please leave me your feedback!



## dsavage (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello.

I am involved with a sister company to Efco (EMAK). This site has been a great resource for me to get feedback from EFCO's core customers. Our marketing team is meeting with the EMAK group (Italy) and it would be great to get some true feedback directly from the customers so I can share any issues and/or strengths with them. 

How many of you have heard of EFCO saws/trimmers? If so, where?
What do you like about the products themselves? (lightweight, noise, power, etc)
What seperates brands like Stihl and Husky from EFCO?
What would EFCO have to do to earn your business?
What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?
What would you change?

I appreciate you taking the time to read this (and potentially respond). Thank you to the loyal customers.

The goal is to create the best products with the best service at a great price.

Thank you!


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 8, 2012)

dsavage said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am involved with a sister company to Efco (EMAK). This site has been a great resource for me to get feedback from EFCO's core customers. Our marketing team is meeting with the EMAK group (Italy) and it would be great to get some true feedback directly from the customers so I can share any issues and/or strengths with them.
> 
> !




How many of you have heard of EFCO saws/trimmers? If so, where? _I've had a few midsize chainsaws and put about 10 hours total on them as they were bought for resale._
What do you like about the products themselves? (lightweight, noise, power, etc)_All 3 were were close enough to compare in nearly all area's with other major brands._
What seperates brands like Stihl and Husky from EFCO? _ Dealer network and parts availability._I believe most Stihl models are constructed a bit tougher also (less likely to break in moderate impacts or strains). 
What would EFCO have to do to earn your business? _Very rarely I buy new but dealer availability with parts and service coupled with a significant savings in $ without dropping quality or exceeding quality of the other brands and still not exceeding their cost. _
What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?_ 2 of these were sold locally and have seen a lot of demanding usage. Far as I know the only problem has been a switch on an 152. The 165 is being used by several different operators some of which likely have little experience, yet is going strong. I did need to remove the limiter caps to richen the fuel to air mixture as it was running to lean and hot when I received it. It was a dealer demo I bought off ebay_.
What would you change? _I believe mostly the need is for parts and* good* service availability._


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 8, 2012)

ADVERTISE! nobody but a few of us freaks even knows about efco.
i don't have efcos but do have several olympics. bought my first one in the mid-80s and still running strong to this day.
a bonafide dealer network coupled with strong advertising would boost your sales.
overall the product is better than average, just nobody knows about it.
this is one of the wonders of the world. why would a company develop a great product and just piddle around with trying to sell it?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have only experience with the two 950AFF OLYMPICS that I own, they were used for a few years on a Christmas tree farm for spacing, clearing and harvesting. Then they did firewood duty for several years. Many people asked where they could get one aas 50 cc saws are the most common saws around here for all uses. I had no idea where they could be bought or where to find parts for them when the ignitiuon went on one of mine. It was not until I found the internet that I then found a module for the one 950 that sat for 10 years when I could not find a part for it locally.
It will be a really hard sell for anyone starting up a dealership anywhere where Stihl and Husqvarna have been a long established presence. Customer loyality runs deep and that is only gained over the long run. Echo tried to make inroads around here but fell by the wayside, saws were ok but service sucked. Only buyers that will go out and buy disposable saws will buy an unknown make of equipment, then it would have to be priced to compete with that market segment. Efco is a quality product but it has to be backed up first by the dealer, then the dealer needs to be backed up by a network of suppliers that can deliver saws and parts on a short time basis. The whole network has to be backed up by the Company its self to cover issues of warranty, parts distribution and to make shure the dealer is well stocked and able to carry out sales and repairs in a timely manner.
No one wants to wait weeks for a saw to be ordered and arrive, same with parts and repairs. These machines are tools for most owners, they are expected to do a job when required and if they don`t work then they need to be put back into working shape in a short time. If this cannot be done then the owner will go off and buy another make of equipment and just bad mouth the brand that they could not get service out of it.


----------



## dsavage (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the quick feedback gentleman. 

This is all good info. 

I am aware that the brand awareness is extremely lacking in the USA but it is good to hear the great feedback on the units. There are some very loyal customers on here.


----------



## Ironhand (Nov 8, 2012)

I picked up little Deere badged 940 in very used and abused condition. I repaired it and it's now my go-to saw for brush and limbing work. Starts easy, runs strong, smooth, and fast. Prior to this saw, my exposure to the brand was zero. The dealer network in this part of the country is nearly non-existent, making the probability that I would buy a new Efco very low. The closest dealer is about an hour away.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Nov 8, 2012)

We are considering the brand becuase of your great warranty , 5yrs?? . I think Efco should advertise heavy in the USA and they would see a better sales volume. Start with sponsoring a Nascar , this should get you a Efco product in every 18-50yr olds garage in short order.


----------



## cheeves (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been cutting firewood now with my 156 Efco for a few years now!! Excellent saw!!! Have not had one issue with it! Great starting saw and runs as well as any saw I have. Bought it after researching it on AS and other Chainsaw Forums for quite awhile! Why they are pretty much non-existent is beyond me! I love this 156!!


----------



## computeruser (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd be keen to put some time on some demo units. Set me up with something in the 40-50cc class, 13-15" bar, .325" chain. I'll use it for a period - 3-months, 6-months, whatever - clearing invasive species like buckthorn and honeysuckle, and report back, pictures and all. If you can offer a product that runs well in this role, where a light, nimble, but durable saw is required, I'll be impressed. Frankly nobody else does presently - the Stihl MS241CM is probably a contender, but it isn't available in the USA.


_How many of you have heard of EFCO saws/trimmers? If so, where?_

Heard of 'em. Not seen so many of them in real life. Never seen one being used.


_What do you like about the products themselves? (lightweight, noise, power, etc)_

Without having any time on them, I cannot say. I'd be keen to try one, though.


_What separates brands like Stihl and Husky from EFCO?_

Dealer distribution networks. Period. Same reason Dolmar and Solo struggle, despite historically having great product offerings.


_What would EFCO have to do to earn your business?_

I'd need to see and use the product a bit, compare it to the current crop from the bigger name brands, and compare it to my collection of no-longer-in-production favorites. If it acquits itself well, then it would be a contender. If it seems porky, slow, bloated, too heavy for its power output, finicky to operate, etc., then it wouldn't be worth bothering with.

Also consider judicious, clever sponsorship ideas. NASCAR or other big name things are fine, but don't forget the little guys and the power of word-of-mouth. I do volunteer habitat improvement/restoration work and historic cemetery preservation work, for example. This involves working with volunteers and community groups, as well partnering with municipalities and other non-profits. If your organization furnished some units to groups or individuals involved in the sort of work that I do, and then we talked/blogged/posted online about our impressions of your products, I think that could have some persuasive effect. We'd certainly be able to get your products in front of lots of folks - other volunteers, community groups, municipal public works departments, etc. - in a way that a TV ad or magazine ad never could.


_What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?_

My only concern is that "Efco" is going to struggle to differentiate itself from "Echo" based on the sound of the name.


_What would you change?_

Get some saws out into the hands of some of us who use them, let us report back online and elsewhere, and while we're doing this work on getting your distribution network up and running.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 8, 2012)

one other thing. 
i have had occasion to search for parts and information for the old olys. have contacted efco main offices in italy. while they were prompt with their response they don't seem to have any old data at hand. archived copies of shop manuals and assistance in finding out what other efco products are compatible with the old products would be very helpful. for instance, i know that efco and its predecessors sold many brands in italy and other parts of europe that would be totally compatible. unfortunately i don't read italian, french, or german so i have no way to research this.
i know you're in business to sell products but one sure way to sell products is to support what you've already sold. for the last 30+ years i've been totally on my own except for the help i've found on this site in the last 3 years. beyond that, NOTHING. it almost seems as if this great product were dropped off on earth by aliens who then left us on our own.
it just boggles my mind how efco has even stayed in business.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Nov 8, 2012)

I used the oleo-mac version of efco 152 (50cc) and liked it... I was close to buying a 152, but opted for stihl because of better dealer support because i'm more sure parts will be available in the long run, OEM and aftermarket. . 

I'm eyeballing a string trimmer after my current one dies tho :]


----------



## dsavage (Nov 8, 2012)

The Nascar ad is an interesting one, although I am guessing that this is not going to work with the marketing budget..

For those wondering how EFCO is surviving - they are one of largest outdoor power equipment manufacturers in Europe (with all of their brands). They have been very successful over there. They came into the US late in 2006 with the Olympic brand. Than it changed to Olympyk, etc, etc. 

I agree with most of you. Brand awareness and more dealers. It seems simple just chatting about it. 

Again, thank you all for your feedback and recommendations. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 8, 2012)

dsavage said:


> ...They came into the US late in 2006 with the Olympic brand...



sorry to disagree with you but i bought my new 251B Olympic from a hardware store in Rogers, Arkansas in mid-1980's. Olympic was here then. kind of.


----------



## les-or-more (Nov 8, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> sorry to disagree with you but i bought my new 251B Olympic from a hardware store in Rogers, Arkansas in mid-1980's. Olympic was here then. kind of.



I bought my 152 in march of 2007 when Cub Cadet closed them out.


----------



## dsavage (Nov 8, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> sorry to disagree with you but i bought my new 251B Olympic from a hardware store in Rogers, Arkansas in mid-1980's. Olympic was here then. kind of.



Efco USA was established in 2006. There were a couple groups importing a few saws before that. The "Oleo-Mac" brand was established in 1972 I believe.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 8, 2012)

I have done a short review here on a tophandle. I am very happy with my Oleo Mac products. I have two chainsaws. A mt 2600 and gs 3500. Both high quality and totally sufficient for the work that I do with them. My main firewood saws are a little bit larger but still I am happy with these small pair. 

All above is very true. Efco and Echo are very close. Olympnik is associated with greek literature, which might not be a good assoociation at the moment. 

What I believe is one of the biggest faults Emak(mother comapany) can do is change the brand name every few years! You are wasting millions of dollars! It takes years for a company name to be recognized and you destroy all the previous work just by changing the name. 

Be proud of the country of origin! It's not like it's from some middle eastern, south east asian counterfeit nation. Ferrari and Masserati have a strong following. Use these associations. 

With todays internet connections it is easy for everyone to access information and products. So you should provide that information and spare parts. 

With some time and money you will get a small following that will slowly rise. But the top players will not give away anything! You will have to pry it out of their dead cold hands!

7

edit: the link didn't show. New try http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204968.htm


----------



## les-or-more (Nov 8, 2012)

dsavage said:


> Efco USA was established in 2006. There were a couple groups importing a few saws before that. The "Oleo-Mac" brand was established in 1972 I believe.



That is another obstacle to over come, my experience with the yellow and green variants has been fantastic, with no issues at all. They just need a name to build recognition with, the product is good, they just keep changing the name they are marketed under.


----------



## taplinhill (Nov 8, 2012)

Two ideas from me:
1. To sell good, they would have to have a MSRP well below that of Stihl/Husqvarna.
2. Having internet sales/parts/tech on a large scale might be a way to carve a niche.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 8, 2012)

taplinhill said:


> Two ideas from me:
> 1. To sell good, they would have to have a MSRP well below that of Stihl/Husqvarna.
> 2. Having internet sales/parts/tech on a large scale might be a way to carve a niche.



they already have one of the best warranties i've seen - 5 years
price is also substantially lower then the big two
got all the pieces; just needing someone to pick it up and develop.
the big two need some stirring up anyway


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with Taplinhill and would second that a awesome website would be a great asset. One power equipment companies website that comes to mind is GENERAC. On there site you can research all models new and old for owners manuals , service manuals and parts manuals. Along with warranty , dealer locator , and all pertinent info that has to do with generators. Along with a lot of other info there website seems to be excellent and above many others.
Since splitting from B&S GENERAC has been on a mission . They have recently bought GenTran and Honeywell portables. I also see they have won some awards for manufacturing and there CEO has won some recognition. I am not a pushing GENERAC , I just see them growing in huge strides the last few years in the *** business and suggest there growing methods are working. I wish EFCO luck and would love to see more saw companies at the top of the recognition list.


----------



## R2D (Nov 8, 2012)

*Honest opinion of Efco saws*

How many of you have heard of EFCO saws/trimmers? If so, where?

I own 2 Efco saws. I have had my Efco 156 since new and my top handle 132 I bought used. I found out about EFCO through the Arboristsite.

What do you like about the products themselves? (lightweight, noise, power, etc)

Efco 156: nice basic design, reliability, comes with Oregon Powermatch bar, lightweight for 56cc, good power, comes with file/tool and it handles well. The Efco 156 is worth every dollar I spent on it. :chainsawguy:

Efco 132: I don't necessarily like this saw compared to my Jonsered 2139t but for a $100 the 132 was a great used saw deal. Good lightweight, light duty, back yard limbing saw. 

What seperates brands like Stihl and Husky from EFCO?

PARTS AVAILABILITY (can't stress that enough), can't find anything local or on the internet for that matter. (Thank you 8433Jeff for the gasket!)
No dealers other than a big box store around me=no support
Lower price, slightly lower build quality in the 156 compared to Pro Stihl/Pro Husky
Big difference in quality between the 132 and Jonsered 2139t but that's comparing a pro saw to homeowner saw. 

What would EFCO have to do to earn your business?
What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?
What would you change?

Top handle saw power/construction improvement. It is priced well.... "you get what you pay for" but if Efco wants to compete with other brands in this category they will definitely need to up the build/power.
I have heard that the 152 is a pretty good saw as well. I might buy one just to find out :msp_biggrin: I would be interested in the 162 as well.
I have been VERY happy with the Efco 156  I have seen a very good condition John Deere CS56 (Efco 156) go for 70% of what a new one would cost on the Bay, so they do hold their value to people that know what this saw is all about. Problem is, nobody knows about em. I continually think I need a Stihl 361 instead of my Efco 156 but after running the 156 all day I change my mind. 
I have never run a bigger CC Efco but compared to other brands on paper, I don't think I would consider Efco for a big saw.


----------



## ford832 (Nov 8, 2012)

dsavage said:


> Hello.
> 
> Our marketing team is meeting with the EMAK group (Italy)
> What would EFCO have to do to earn your business?



Put a Desmo sticker on the side
I'm in the market for a new trimmer.There was a dealer here(Nova Scotia) but is now closed down.He's a member here actually.Maybe he has some insight.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 8, 2012)

How many of you have heard of EFCO saws/trimmers? If so, where?
- First saw the name in the Bailey's catalog a few years ago. Since then, I've heard the name around these forums.

What do you like about the products themselves?
- Made in Italy. That's a huge selling point. Exploit that. Comparable models to the big names, minus 90+ cc saws, which isn't a big problem. I've heard the saws are as easy to work on as the others we're used to.

What seperates brands like Stihl and Husky from EFCO?
- I just had to look on your website to find dealers. There are a handful inside a 30 mile radius, which is good. The bad part is that I didn't know before doing the search. Stihl and Husky dealers have their signs and advertisements pasted up everywhere. I know where all their dealers are without having to check online. Just as I'm driving down the road, oh look.....another big Orange sign.

What would EFCO have to do to earn your business?
- I need to know that I'll be able to get parts quickly. I like buying parts online, as I'm looking at my IPL's on the computer, but the day before Hurricane Sandy, I needed serious supplies. I was able to hit 3 Stihl dealers and find everything I needed. I also smoked a bunch of parts in the storm cleanup and was able to replenish myself over a lunch break. Having dealers with a huge supply of parts is KEY. Even some of the Orange dealers don't carry enough parts for my liking. 7/10 times they need to order the part. If Efco had a large footprint brick&mortar store with loads of parts for all the pro saws, I would no doubt be running at least one Efco saw. Even if there were only 2 shops covering the whole of NJ, I would drive an hour knowing I can buy a huge supply of parts when I get to the shop. Friendly staff that is willing to talk shop with customers would be a huge selling point too. That is hard to come by. You can try to sell the 'dealer experience', which would set you aside from most other stores. Kind of like all the stories I've read of guys walking into Madsen's. Or when you spend hours at a Cabela's. Time = money. We all drop loads of money at Cabela's on things we don't even need, just because we're there, staring at all these things we'd love to own. Same with saws....... at least for most of the guys you'll find on this site.

What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?
- Mostly covered this in the last bullet. Get some saws into the hands of a bunch of us on the site, and we'll sell the name FOR you. Obviously you can't be giving away stuff for free, or the company would go under. But I know I'd be willing to spend a nicely reduced price on one. I could probably speak for most guys here - when neighbors, friends, coworkers, and family members need input on what saw to buy, they ask me. I'm the 'crazy chain saw guy' to all the people around me. Words spread faster than newspaper ads.

What would you change?
- Covered mostly above. I've contemplated buying an Efco from Bailey's a few times in the last couple years. I've been hesitant, as I don't want to buy a Delorean. Great car........good luck finding parts 20 years after they quit producing them. Cure the anxiety! :msp_w00t:

Any other questions I can help out with, I'm more than willing to lend/share info and ideas.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful castings...
Would like to see all quad port designs... Make them modifiable...
And push a huge dealer network.. If that's not possible, an online store with a huge parts cache...
Love the 962 and the CS56...


----------



## eat a peach (Nov 8, 2012)

*efco 181 ......*

Another crazy chainsaw guy here.I have an efco 181 ,great running saw. It is a little worn and I would like to rebuild it but your parts are very limited and in relation to other brands very prohibitive in price. We have a local dealer but the saws are an after thought in a hardware store. The one thing I don't like is the air filtration. I would try the top handle if parts weren't such a costly problem. The Nascar deal would work in my area too. hope this helps.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 9, 2012)

I've got half a dozen 200 series Olympiks here in varying states of running, project, and parts to finish projects. Like many other 30 year old machines, some parts are hard to come by, and it's a drive to a servicing dealer. Menards sells em a little ways up the road, but to the average Joe (IE non AS member saw junkie), they're just another no-name saw like everything else on the rack, only with a higher price tag. There's not the brand recognition Stihl/Husky have to make the average saw buyer think "this is quality, that's why it costs more."

It's been said before, but advertising and a good network of SERVICING dealers with parts on hand would pay big dividends.

My work saws are Dolmars, much of the same can be said for them, good product, but poor marketing and dealer network. Unless and until that changes, they'll also continue to be a saw that's loved by the few that have them, and unknown to the rest of the saw buying public.


----------



## gmax (Nov 9, 2012)

*EFCO *

Good products but let down by lack of dealer support.


----------



## zogger (Nov 9, 2012)

You could start by being a sponsor on this site.

Online sales, with a non "busy" design but fully developed website that doesn't suck and full parts availability is a big plus. Rolling out 10,000 local well stocked dealers is hard, having at least a fantastic online sales effort would help. If you sell at a box store, make it so the box store is at least where the customers could get parts!

Some of these european and japanese websites for *** are from areas that have 50 times the bandwith and throughput speeds that are not the norm in the US. The developers and companies are blinded by what THEY have available and think the entire USA is like that. It is mostly here only the major urban areas that have anything approaching decent internet connections. There are huge swathes and areas of the US that are lucky to get dialup speeds, or are limited to expensive and limited cellular wireless data "plans" that mean people are viewing your site on a 3-4 inch screen. Flash heavy busy websites are a major disadvantage for online shopping. At least offer a "low res" version and/or "mobile" version of the site linked to and prominently displayed on the landing page. 

Besides that, I have only seen one used efco anything, they just don't exist here, and as indicated above, they get confused with echo, which is more prominent. The only thing I know about them is what I have read here.

As to engineering, rember the US has hard to comply with EPA regs and crap ethanol fuel that eats up lines/gaskets, etc. Saws that burn up at stock carb settings as shipped because they are too lean and can't be adjusted without bypassing the official carb stops and can't handle heavily laced ethanol fuel won't get any brand loyalty. That's why the "disposable saw" market developed, even though most of those saws wouldn't have broken if they could be adjusted correctly and didn't have the plastic and rubber parts disintegrate. A long multi year "warranty" means nothing when a saw is returned and the sawshop counter person just rubber stamps their mantra "straight gassed" and refuses to honor the warranty. Build a saw that can both run well with the stock settings and not gunk up in one year from stale ethanol fuel and you might do well.

How to do that, I don't know, if I did, I would be running a big saw company


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 9, 2012)

*How many of you have heard of EFCO saws/trimmers? If so, where?*I've hear about them on this forum and have seen the saws at Menard's stores.

*What do you like about the products themselves? (lightweight, noise, power, etc)* I had an MT4000 earlier this year. I thought it was well made and well engineered. Ran very well and cut very well.

*What seperates brands like Stihl and Husky from EFCO?* #1, those brands have been pushing hard in this country for 35 years. #2, you won't see those two brands 'rebadged' for other retailers (like John Deere).

*What would EFCO have to do to earn your business?* Nothing, the saw I had was for resale but if I get another one, I may keep it.

*What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?* Your main retail channel is Menard's, which is thought of (around here anyway) as a 'lesser' alternative to Lowe's or Home Depot.

*What would you change?* Market the saws against Echo and show how they are a much better alternative to the cheap Poulans. The other thing would be to become a NASCAR sponsor; sales would zoom.


----------



## eiklj (Nov 9, 2012)

Just thinking out loud and reading all the other comments posted...

What if Efco were to sell under the Milwaukee Power Tools name similar to Dolmar/Makita. Then you would have the dealer support and name recognition. 

If Efco were to develop a line of cordless equipment that ran off the same batteries and power packs as Milwaukee, that would make a nice combination.

I know you currently sell under JD and that's fine but I think that is a smaller share of the market. At least around here the only people that buy JD-branded stuff is farmers who already own tractors, combines, etc.

Don't know if this was usefull information or not.

je


----------



## tallguys (Nov 9, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> *What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?* Your main retail channel is Menard's, which is thought of (around here anyway) as a 'lesser' alternative to Lowe's or Home Depot.



:agree2: Though not where Menard's fits in with the other two, but about being in large box stores in general. 

It certainly has not helped Echo's reputation being a Home Depot brand, 5 year warranty or not. I can't imagine Husky is fairing better being associated with Lowes and Canadian Tire.


----------



## SquirrelMan (Nov 9, 2012)

whats a efco.... lol seriously never even heard of it till this thread


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 9, 2012)

SquirrelMan said:


> whats a efco.... lol seriously never even heard of it till this thread



It's the best built saw you've never heard about...
Which is why this thread was started...


----------



## SquirrelMan (Nov 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's the best built saw you've never heard about...
> Which is why this thread was started...



Ok, have the rep sent me a few free samples and I will report my honest and unbiased findings.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's the best built saw you've never heard about...
> Which is why this thread was started...



I will agree that they are a very well built and designed saw as stated in my earlier post but there is so little advertising about them next to no one ever hears about them in North America. My two saws both have high hours on them now and don`t get used much anymore. They were worked hard in their time and held up very well, I could have sold 50-60 of them in my area back when I was running them but there was no dealers to be found and internet was still a few years away. The internet would be a good place to start with advertising, get the brand name out there and get some sales going. If the product is good word of mouth will spread the news and sales will follow. Service and parts would be the next stumbling block that would have to be overcome. About any small engine shop can repair a saw if they can only get their hands on parts. You can`t have a parts distributor that will only take orders one day a week and only ship once a month, ask Suzuki Marine how they fared after going that route.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 9, 2012)

zogger said:


> (snip)
> Build a saw that can both run well with the stock settings and not gunk up in one year from stale ethanol fuel and you might do well.
> 
> How to do that, I don't know, if I did, I would be running a big saw company



To me, this means a self adjusting carb, a'la M-Tronic or AutoTune. Some here will hate that idea, but it's where we're headed, like it or not.

I accidentally cut out your comment about the name being too close to Echo. Like has been mentioned, constant name changing doesn't help, but at this point, won't hurt much, since most people haven't heard of you. Perhaps you could go with "Xxxxxx" with "by Efco" below the name.



Warped5 said:


> *What would you change?* Market the saws against Echo and show how they are a much better alternative to the cheap Poulans. The other thing would be to become a NASCAR sponsor; sales would zoom.



I'm a NASCAR nut - I spend 3-4 hours a day listening to the NASCAR channel on Sirius radio. Sponsorship is really a buyer's market right now, and while 15-20 million for a full season Sprint Cup sponsorship might be out, most teams will sell anywhere from single race to as many as you want sponsorship packages. Camping World Truck sponsorships are a really affordable way to break in, I've heard full season deals can be had for $1-2 million with a front running team, again most teams will sell partial season or even single race deals for much less. Nationwide series sponsorship would fall somewhere between those two, in exposure and cost. Don't overlook the fact that sponsoring a team normally includes things like driver endorsements, appearances, and a lot of other things you wouldn't get with a TV ad.



eiklj said:


> Just thinking out loud and reading all the other comments posted...
> 
> What if Efco were to sell under the Milwaukee Power Tools name similar to Dolmar/Makita. Then you would have the dealer support and name recognition.
> 
> ...



See my branding comments above, I like the idea of a connection with a big name power tool company, be it Milwaukee, DeWalt, or whoever.

Deere is no longer branding saws, that deal ended when Stihl came into the JD dealers. While the Efco branded Deere saws were good, that name was hurt by the previous JD branded plastic Homelites.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention, a site sponsorship here as zogger mentioned, along with a good factory rep who actually takes the time to stop in and answer questions, troubleshoot problems, etc. would go a long way with the saw junkies on this site, and for each of us out there, there are a couple friends, neighbors, co-workers who ask our opinion on saws from time to time. It's a little thing, but a snowball rolling downhill starts small too.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 9, 2012)

dsavage said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am involved with a sister company to Efco (EMAK). This site has been a great resource for me to get feedback from EFCO's core customers. Our marketing team is meeting with the EMAK group (Italy) and it would be great to get some true feedback directly from the customers so I can share any issues and/or strengths with them.
> 
> ...



The five year warranty is worthless if it takes months to get the saw back. Parts, parts , parts , parts , parts, get the parts to the people, quickly. Get a distributor that actually wants to sell the product. Efco came out swinging and then they made Dolmar look like it had it's act together.

Efco should sell the products out of box stores, distribute parts/product over the internet directly to the public and contract out the warrenty work to already established shops. Trying to "reestablish" the brand name in the old school dealer network system will simply fail, again. They better beat Husqvarna to the punch because after they do it there will not be any room left for the side liners.


----------



## jasper89 (Nov 9, 2012)

Around here Menards is the place to find EFCO saws.
An independent dealer who does the warantee work for Menards speaks very highly of the design and quality of the saws.
If more smaller dealers would stock them and get a chance to work on them, maybe they could compete with the other brand name saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's the best built saw you've never heard about...
> Which is why this thread was started...



I have a Efco 962 that I purchased new love it I picked up a 980 three wks ago used seems like it is going to be good also also have a 152 used to early to tell. Just found out a guy I know has a John Deere CS 62 Same as a 962going to see if its for sale. Stay away Hedgerow.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 9, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have a Efco 962 that I purchased new love it I picked up a 980 three wks ago used seems like it is going to be good also also have a 152 used to early to tell. Just found out a guy I know has a John Deere CS 62 Same as a 962going to see if its for sale. Stay away Hedgerow.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Saw hoarder!!!
:bang:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2012)

They once made a decent saw model, the 162/962/JD62 - that's about it.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 9, 2012)

John Deere cs52, my brother in-laws saw. Ran so well I had to find out what it really was. I told him it was a EFCO and he replied he didn't know a Echo could run this good. I can't say anymore than what the others have told you. You need to ADVERTISE, and BETTER DEALERS. 5 year warranty is awesome!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> They once made a decent saw model, the 162/962/JD62 - that's about it.



I hear the new 165 is a quad port... 
Don't know that for sure though...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2012)

It really is no value in a long warrenty, unless you have a really good and experienced dealer to back you up on any claims. 

My current Husky dealer fixed my 339xp on warrenty 3 1/2 years after I bought it, from a different dealer - despite Husky warrenty is just 2 years here. There was an air leak at the intake to the cylinder, and the carb had gone bad. :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I hear the new 165 is a quad port...
> Don't know that for sure though...



I understand the 165 is a sad EPA-riddled performer anyway, and barely outcuts the 156 (162 with smaller engine), if at all - and weights quite a bit more. 

However, I have to admit that I have never actually ran an Efco saw, and likely never will - because of the hopelessly tasteless design of the outside and controls of the saws, and reportedly bad AV.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Saw hoarder!!!
> :bang:




:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:




SawTroll said:


> They once made a decent saw model, the 162/962/JD62 - that's about it.






I just saw a brand new one at asaw shop in Perry Ks three wks a go .




SawTroll said:


> It really is no value in a long warrenty, unless you have a really good and experienced dealer to back you up on any claims.
> 
> My current Husky dealer fixed my 339xp on warrenty 3 1/2 years after I bought it, from a different dealer - despite Husky warrenty is just 2 years here. There was an air leak at the intake to the cylinder, and the carb had gone bad. :msp_smile:



That is called a great Dealer..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I understand the 165 is a sad EPA-riddled performer anyway, and barely outcuts the 156 (162 with smaller engine), if at all - and weights quite a bit more.
> 
> However, I have to admit that I have never actually ran an Efco saw, and likely never will - because of the hopelessly tasteless design of the outside and controls of the saws, and reportedly bad AV.



The antivibe on the three I have are as good as any Swedish saw I have. And better than your favorite saw made in Germany.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 10, 2012)

Never mind SawTroll - he was involved in a horrible lutefisk making accident a few years back, and now can only see Husqvarna orange. It's sad, really, but the doctors say there's nothing they can do for him.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 10, 2012)

Steve, I think you need an avatar with a bigger set of knockers.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Steve, I think you need an avatar with a bigger set of knockers.



We can all see your reaction :hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 261640








7


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 10, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> We can all see your reaction :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 261640
> 
> ...



LAMO!!

I am Randy, in name and nature. I changed my title to "Stiff Member" a few months ago.


----------



## yldflight (Nov 10, 2012)

The only 2 Efco, Emak,or Oleo-Mac (same thing under different brand names) that i would not only consider, but *"want"* are the Oleo-Mac 985HD and the 999F, because these chainsaws have just about the best air filtration system in the business, with large automotive style air filters. 


The 985HD looks especially good with it's shaker style air filter extension, but both the 985HD and the 999F just look nasty good.

It's a shame that Efco doesn't market their products very well, because they're a good unit when it comes to chainsaws.
The member who suggested that they get their sponsorship splashed all over a Nascar, is definitely on the right track.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 10, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Never mind SawTroll - he was involved in a horrible lutefisk making accident a few years back, and now can only see Husqvarna orange. It's sad, really, but the doctors say there's nothing they can do for him.



I don't mind him he is entitled to his opinion. :hmm3grin2orange: Alot of times I agree with him .


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 10, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I don't mind him he is entitled to his opinion. :hmm3grin2orange: Alot of times I agree with him .



Same here, ST is not shy at all about sharing his opinion.

I limit my opinions to saws I have actually cut with, most are considered relics now, that narrows the topics some.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Same here, ST is not shy at all about sharing his opinion.
> 
> I limit my opinions to saws I have actually cut with, most are considered relics now, that narrows the topics some.



I figure he likes to otstir:otstir:


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 10, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I figure he likes to otstir:otstir:



I like to make fun of certain stihls, stihlheads are so prissy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I understand the 165 is a sad EPA-riddled performer anyway, and barely outcuts the 156 (162 with smaller engine), if at all - and weights quite a bit more.
> 
> However, I have to admit that I have never actually ran an Efco saw, and likely never will - because of the hopelessly tasteless design of the outside and controls of the saws, and reportedly bad AV.



There's little the EPA can dream up, that can't be defeated in a matter of a couple hours...
They're just not that bright...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> There's little the EPA can dream up, that can't be defeated in a matter of a couple hours...
> They're just not that bright...



We are just smarter than they give us credit for.


----------



## SkiWhiz (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought a Efco 940 from a dealer a few years ago, it was something he had in his shop for awhile but was new never used. I found it to be an alright saw, it didn't come with the spikes or whatever you call them so I ordered them, they came with 2 small screws to hold them on, seemed like a "cheap" setup as they screws always came loose.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Same here, ST is not shy at all about sharing his opinion.
> 
> I limit my opinions to saws I have actually cut with, most are considered relics now, that narrows the topics some.



I maybe should have used a couple smileys, I just like to pick on him a little. He's a nice enough guy, we just need to get him on a plane to a GTG to run some of the saws he's only seen on paper. 



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We are just smarter than they give us credit for.



Like we say at work when we're trying to make a process foolproof, make something idiot proof and they'll make a better idiot  



SkiWhiz said:


> I bought a Efco 940 from a dealer a few years ago, it was something he had in his shop for awhile but was new never used. I found it to be an alright saw, it didn't come with the spikes or whatever you call them so I ordered them, they came with 2 small screws to hold them on, seemed like a "cheap" setup as they screws always came loose.



Try some thread locker, or for a cheap alternative, some of the wife/GF's nail polish. Almost every saw out there holds the spikes on with just 2 screws.


----------



## milkman (Nov 10, 2012)

SkiWhiz said:


> I bought a Efco 940 from a dealer a few years ago, it was something he had in his shop for awhile but was new never used. I found it to be an alright saw, it didn't come with the spikes or whatever you call them so I ordered them, they came with 2 small screws to hold them on, seemed like a "cheap" setup as they screws always came loose.



LocTite works on small screws.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Nov 10, 2012)

Several years ago a guy had Efco 165's on Ebay for $235 delivered. I bought 2. Guy had more Efco's 1-181,2-8200, 1-7200,4-165(total6),2-165 parts saws($35), 3-156. I wound up with $2600 in all of them. i bought them to resell. I wound up using the 181 sold 1-156 and 1-165 in three years. This is Husky and Stihl country. IMO they are well built commercial grade saws. IMO the 156 is the best saw in it's class. The 162/962 ranks right with the 036/MS360 Stihl. I'd buy one over the Stihl. Stihl makes a good saw I'm just not going to pay for the name. I do have some though bought used and 
I *WON ONE.*:yoyo:

1. The reason I still have them is no one in my area has heard of them.
Need to advertise there is no name recognition. Need cool hats (see Dolmar), t-shirts(see Husky,Stihl) ,etc. 

2. NO parts availability 
The two I sold I promised I would rob parts from new saws if needed and I had to. The 156 scored piston tore down new 156 for P&C.
I was glad to see quad transfers in the 156. The 956 and the CS56 I have were 2 port. I am impressed with the quality of the cylinder casting on the 156 esp. 
3. Parts pricing is equal to Stihl.
Sell OEM parts a lot cheaper than they are now. I was quoted $400 for 162 P&C kit from an Dealer thats ridiculous. I bought 7900 Dolmar P&C for $170.

4. Improvements would be: 

1-Improved air filter system see Dolmar HD AF for 7900 and Echo CS400. The AF seal is a pain in the rear.
2. Autotune carb. 
3. Removeable transfer covers on cylinder.
4. Bar adjuster in the clutch cover.
5. Cross reference for parts that interchange in different models.

I really like these saws. It's a shame no one knows about them. Would I buy one? Absolutely I'm a saw hoarder. 152 is next.
Shep


----------



## belgian (Nov 10, 2012)

Our local Stihl dealer sells Oleo Mac as second brand. 
They seem to be fairly good equipment but with a lower power/weight ratio as the top brands. For the average firewood guy, not a bad option.
I have a old 261 in my collection that still runs perfect. But a real boat anchor as well.


----------



## R2D (Nov 10, 2012)

*I was glad to see quad transfers in the 156. The 956 and the CS56 I have were 2 port. I am impressed with the quality of the cylinder casting on the 156 *

Hear I thought the 156 and CS56 were exactly the same minus the color. Good to know.


----------



## tallguys (Nov 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It really is no value in a long warrenty, unless you have a really good and experienced dealer to back you up on any claims.



Agreed. I'm not an Echo basher as I use their products and like them, but without a good dealer to back you that 5 year warranty isn't worth the paper its written on.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 10, 2012)

tallguys said:


> Agreed. I'm not an Echo basher as I use their products and like them, but without a good dealer to back you that 5 year warranty isn't worth the paper its written on.



Efcos a very good rep on here, but suffer from identity crisis (many, many different names, no consumer recognition), nearly non-existent dealer or parts network, an extensive warranty that is even more useless than Echo's 5 year warranty, confusion with the better known Echo name, etc.

One thing you could use is user testimonials. You have a lot of very satisfied customers on here, meaning you have found favor with a much more demanding group than your average chainsaw user. Use that.

Long term reliability is reputed to be excellent. Do a search on here for the long term test results of Efco products. There was one member on here that had put thousands of hours on an Efco 152, as I recall, and he documented it for this website. Seems to me like if you could document a large number of satisfied, discriminating users and a track record of long term reliability, that would go a long way towards marketing your product. You still need a way of getting parts to the users at a competitive cost, and in a timely fashion. I don't think you can compete with the Stihl and Husky dealer networks any time in the near future, so my suggestion is to go the website route. 

The parts prices need to be competitive and IPLs, service manuals, etc. readily available to the general public. Stihl has done a very poor job with the latter (high parts prices, high labor rates and closely held access to IPLs), which is why I prefer Husky.

You make a very good product, but that alone won't make your product successful. Just look at Tanaka, they make a good product, too, with a long warranty, but without dealer service or parts support they are still an unknown.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> There's little the EPA can dream up, that can't be defeated in a matter of a couple hours...
> They're just not that bright...



I believe tha 165 is quite hard to "fix", but that's based on posts I have read, not personal experience....


----------



## zogger (Nov 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I believe tha 165 is quite hard to "fix", but that's based on posts I have read, not personal experience....



I'm telling Fish about this post in his rant thread....


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 10, 2012)

I had an oleo-Mac 999. Sold it because I couldn't find parts for it ever after contacting Efco USA. 


Efco sounds a lot like Echo to the average non saw knowing junkie ( homeowner).......


----------



## gmax (Nov 11, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> I had an oleo-Mac 999. Sold it because I couldn't find parts for it ever after contacting Efco USA.
> 
> 
> Efco sounds a lot like Echo to the average non saw knowing junkie ( homeowner).......



If you do find parts they are expensive, a coil for my oleo Mac 999 was $150


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, to begin with I was an Efco dealer. I still can get saws but work for a Stihl dealer now. I have the 152,156,165,962, 7200 and 980 as some of my personal saws.

Being in Canada I cannot deal directly with Efco but a company that carries Efco as a small percentage of their business. It is my view that Efco will never amount to anything in Canada as long as that situation remains the same. Dealers need direct access to Efco North America. Support is almost none existant as it stands now. You can read of my issues with saws and distributer in older posts of mine.

Here as some saw issues.

Brake failures on 152, 156, 165. 16 in total all under 6 months use. All failed at the same place. Not covered by warranty.

Case failure on a 156. Replaced by warranty 3 months after failure. 

Crank bearing failures on 156,165 and 962. 9 in total, under six months. Not covered by warranty. Bought these saws back and sold the users new Stihls.

Flywheel exploded on a 165. Covered by warranty.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 11, 2012)

I had never heard of EFCO until I found this place. Been runnin saws a Long time!

But I do believe I ran an EFCO one...In J.Deere green. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 12, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I had never heard of EFCO until I found this place. Been runnin saws a Long time!
> 
> But I do believe I ran an EFCO one...In J.Deere green. :msp_sneaky:



That one stays clean... 
It's a toy...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That one stays clean...
> It's a toy...:msp_wink:



It's nice lookin and a very strong runner too! :msp_smile:


----------



## tallguys (Nov 12, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Well, to begin with I was an Efco dealer. I still can get saws but work for a Stihl dealer now. I have the 152,156,165,962, 7200 and 980 as some of my personal saws.
> 
> Being in Canada I cannot deal directly with Efco but a company that carries Efco as a small percentage of their business. It is my view that Efco will never amount to anything in Canada as long as that situation remains the same. Dealers need direct access to Efco North America. Support is almost none existant as it stands now. You can read of my issues with saws and distributer in older posts of mine.
> 
> ...



Actually buying defective saws back from your customers? Kudos to you.  Rep sent.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 12, 2012)

dsavage,
i see you've posted 4 times and have 6 pages of feedback. i'd sure like to think efco is gonna actually do something about its snafu (situation norma, all ____ed up) but being a product of the '60s i have my doubts. for sure, overcoming the inertia of no positive presence in north america isn't gonna be cheap. but it can be profitable. 
as you can see there are many knowledgable users on this site. but we tend to feed off each other. the "average" saw user usually doesn't know squat. its time to give the "big two" a run for their money.
you got any feedback to AS feedback?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2012)

dsavage said:


> Efco USA was established in 2006. There were a couple groups importing a few saws before that. The "Oleo-Mac" brand was established in 1972 I believe.



Efco is the brand that earlier was called (different spelling versions of) Olympic (at least in the US).

The parent company of these brands (and others by now) is EMAK, Italy.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 12, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> dsavage,
> 
> its time to give the "big two" a run for their money.
> you got any feedback to AS feedback?



Good question.


----------



## wilsonishere (Nov 12, 2012)

One of my good cutting buddys ran in to one of these about 2002 used, go it for $50.00 and has ran the living ---- out of it. The saw is around 60cc and does good, the only issue he had was with the chain brake. One of the pieces broke so he brought it to me to fix, as said before parts are non existent so I did the only thing i could just completely eliminated the brake. I know some will scream safety safety safety at me but what is a friend to do. I have cut with it and all around it is not bad, but the ergonomics of the handle are not right it is just a little uncomfortable for me to cut with. I know some will have no problem but my right wrist has had a 3/4in wide metal rod ran through it, so i have issues with holding my hand at certain angles. The husquvarnas and stihls I have are fine this saw has just a diffrent angle to the handles. The carb is a walbro so i had no problem getting a kit to rebuild it and the spark plug is just an ngk. He also ran through a chain sprocket and i was able to get an Oregon replacement other than that an a bar I wish you luck.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 12, 2012)

wilsonishere said:


> One of my good cutting buddys ran in to one of these about 2002 used, go it for $50.00 and has ran the living ---- out of it. The saw is around 60cc and does good, the only issue he had was with the chain brake. One of the pieces broke so he brought it to me to fix, as said before parts are non existent so I did the only thing i could just completely eliminated the brake. I know some will scream safety safety safety at me but what is a friend to do. I have cut with it and all around it is not bad, but the ergonomics of the handle are not right it is just a little uncomfortable for me to cut with. I know some will have no problem but my right wrist has had a 3/4in wide metal rod ran through it, so i have issues with holding my hand at certain angles. The husquvarnas and stihls I have are fine this saw has just a diffrent angle to the handles. The carb is a walbro so i had no problem getting a kit to rebuild it and the spark plug is just an ngk. He also ran through a chain sprocket and i was able to get an Oregon replacement other than that an a bar I wish you luck.



That's completely understandable. It's like the grip frame of a Glock. No thanks. The angle is just wrong. I'll stick to my 1911.


----------



## Machold (Nov 12, 2012)

*How many of you have heard of EFCO saws/trimmers? If so, where?*
Yes, online, probably Bailey's

*What do you like about the products themselves? (lightweight, noise, power, etc)*
Everything; well built, operate smoothly; they meet the competition head on; but I'm not a heavy user (see Stihl Crazy's post).

*What seperates brands like Stihl and Husky from EFCO?*
Stihl and Husq have dealers, parts, etc all over the place and are usually reliable (depends on the dealer). EFCO is nowhere in Canada and suffers BADLY from a distributor in Quebec.

*What would EFCO have to do to earn your business?*
Put your distributor in Ontario!!!! 
Market your product aggressively; 
compete on price. 
The problem in Canada is an indifferent distributor that wants to sell directly to the client but has no one really in Ontario (the guy who is supposed to service Ontario doesn't know much and directs you to businesses that are not dealers and servicers that will not do warranty work = USELESS

*What other complaints or complements do you have for the brand as a whole?*
EFCO Made in Italy, a country that knows small engines very well. Search EFCO on this site.

*What would you change?*
Co-ordinate your North American operation between north and south of 49. Push your product even if you have to sell low. EFCO makes very good saws, too bad very few know it.


----------



## wilsonishere (Nov 12, 2012)

z71mike said:


> That's completely understandable. It's like the grip frame of a Glock. No thanks. The angle is just wrong. I'll stick to my 1911.



You can now buy a frame for a glock in 1911 angle! but I do like my old 45!


----------



## dsavage (Nov 16, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> dsavage,
> its time to give the "big two" a run for their money.
> you got any feedback to AS feedback?



The AS has provided an overwhelming amount of feedback.

I cannot thank you guys enough. The members here are extremely knowledgeable about the products and markets and you have provided very good feedback which we be essential for the future of the Efco brand. 

I want to improve and build on every piece of advice in this thread. 

Thank you for the support!


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 16, 2012)

To be honest, I didn't expect a feedback. But then again I just finished using one of my small Efcos outside and this brand does nothing but plesently suprise me. Hope it stays that way. The same here, if you stay actively in contact with the fellows here you will be suprised by the amount of feedback!

Good luck,

7


----------



## z71mike (Nov 18, 2012)

dsavage said:


> The AS has provided an overwhelming amount of feedback.
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough. The members here are extremely knowledgeable about the products and markets and you have provided very good feedback which we be essential for the future of the Efco brand.
> 
> ...



Glad we could help. I'd love to see the brand succeed. Any other help or suggestions, we'll lend a hand as best we can.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 18, 2012)

z71mike said:


> I'd love to see the brand succeed.



Me too.


----------



## Bret4207 (Nov 18, 2012)

I carried Olympic back in the early 80's when it came as a package from a large east coast Jred wholesaler. Nice saws back then. We sold a bunch as alternatives to Jred/Husky mid grade saws as they were priced better. 

What you need is a good parts network, some very solid and "in for the long run" dealer support and easy access to older parts. Like so many other "off brand" saws, like Dolmar, Echo, Solo, etc, Olympic/EFCO suffer from a lack of brand recognition. Pick a name and stick with it! I know of a lot of customers with older saws that would pay good money to be able to obtain needed parts. It's relatively easy to obtain parts for 1960's Homelites, Macs and Pioneers, but we can't get parts for a 15-20 year old EFCO. That's an issue IMO. Selling new saws is fine, supporting them is where the $$$ is at for the company and dealer.

I wish you the best of luck. If I ever get ahead enough to actually get a legitimate business going I'd surely consider EFCO if you could meet some of the needs I mention.


----------



## rburg (Nov 18, 2012)

I have run a cs56 a 962 and a 980 at gtgs and they all were good running saws. The efco dealers I have seen in my area rarely last longer than a year or so. Back in the 90's, we had at least one dealer that carried the Olympik brand only and one that carried the Olympic brand in addition to Jonsered and Poulan line. At this time, I think Tilton was the distributor for Olympic.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 18, 2012)

I like the Efco trimmers. They hold up well. No issues with the ones I sold.

I still like Efco products as a line. If they want to get serious in Canada, count me in.


----------



## R2D (Nov 24, 2012)

*Figured you Efco guys that are subscribing might want a piece of this:*

Here is a dealer on eBay saying:

"THROUGH THE END OF NOVEMBER EFCO HAS A 20% SALE WHICH BRINGS THE PRICE TO 388.79.I WILL SALE IT $380.00 PLUS SHIPPING"

The 156 is the 56cc saw.

Here is the link:

THROUGH THE END OF NOVEMBER EFCO HAS A 20% SALE WHICH BRINGS THE PRICE TO 388.79.I WILL SALE IT $380.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 25, 2012)

The link doesn't work.

7

found it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Efco-MT-156-Chain-Saw-16-/261132020635?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3cccae6b9b

I hate living so far away! :bang:


----------



## AxeHead (Nov 30, 2012)

I have owned my Efco 152 for the past 5 years. I bought it new from Northern Tool. At the time I owned several firewood cutting saws and was looking for a mid-size model that could replace all of them. I figured its kind of pointless to "save" money by heating with firewood when I'm spending big bucks on multiple saws when you only really need one. I was looking at Husky saws and the salesman at Northern talked me into purchasing the Efco. I was skeptical as I had never heard of the brand, but I'm always one to try new products and the 5-year warranty sounded great. The 152 is the only chainsaw I own and I use it to cut 3-5 cords of wood a year (mostly white & red oak). I have never had any problem whatsover with it. It always starts on the 3rd pull cold, and 1 pull when warm. I haven't experienced trying to locate parts, but did a quick Ebay search and was able to find a few parts for the saw if needed. It would be nice though if there was a website to easily order parts as I am due for an air filter change soon. My favorite features of the saw are its reliability and weight. It seems lighter than other comparable saws which saves my back a bit. As far as name recognition goes, I don't think that very many people in the US know about the Efco brand. I told someone that I had bought an Efco and he says, "Oh, you mean Echo." It took me a long time to convince him that there is a brand called Efco. Also, I would push the "Made in Italy". To me Efco sounds like a brand name of cheap power tools manufactured in China or Taiwan. Italians did get two things right and that is food and outdoor power equipment. I will purchase Efco again in the future; hopefully I can get 20 more years out of my saw.


----------



## computeruser (Nov 30, 2012)

Follow-up thoughts:

1. The website sucks. Fix that fast. The format is crummy and the content is crap, even worse than most other *** sites, which are also crap but not as bad. So much shopping and research is done online anymore, so capitalize on that. Make your product descriptions meaningful, your pictures and videos engaging, and the information/faq/how-to stuff complete, useful, and relevant. That will help. Look at the way we do saw evaluations and write-ups, the sorts of pictures that we post of saws on workbenches, in use, detail shots of different parts of the saw, and whatnot. THAT sort of presentation will sell. The crap on the site right now will not.

2. Complete on price. I took a trip to my friendly Stihl dealer the other day and quite honestly, the current MSRPs for mid- and upper-end *** is incredible compared to what it was 5-10 years ago. I can see why much of the homeowner market is shopping at Lowes, Home Depot, Menard's, etc. Assuming you and your dealers can still make a fair profit, undercut Stihl and Husqvarna on price. I suspect many commercial operations and institutional buyers would be amenable to the price advantage, even if the product itself was only 80% of the equivalent Stihl. Considering the number of tree companies and municipalities that equip their staff with Stihl MS290 saws, you should be fine with this approach.

3. Thin out the herd on the low end of the saw line. There are too many models that, by all appearances, are damned near the same. Confusing. And for what? Buck the trend - there doesn't need to be a saw at every $20-30 price increment - $159.99, $189.99, $219.99 - it makes people take you less seriously.

4. Get out of the big box stores or, if you insist on staying there, take better control of your in-store displays. For example, some Efco products are sold at our local Menards. The floor models are crammed off in a dingy aisle, missing gas caps, and looking indistinguishable in their neglect from the Hitachi saw, the McCullough, and other Chinese rubbish for sale there. This sort of display does not distinguish your product line or suggest in any whatsoever that it is a premium product, or even a step-up product, compared to the other saws on the shelf. There is also zero information about the product on display, no mention that dealers exist for service and parts, or that higher-end offerings exist should someone want a bigger or better model. This is a loss for the brand, for your dealers, and for your customers, and it makes you look like another low-end disposable saw offering.

5. Make your products more ethanol-tolerant than other brands. Don't necessarily tell consumers about this, though; they will start running E20 though your products and your competitive advantage in this regard will be squandered.

6. Do not over-bar your saws, particularly in hardwood country. Make this part of an education effort - along with proper cutting technique, saw sharpening, etc. - so that consumers might start understanding why a 35cc saw is not a good match for an 18" bar, for example. The European market has realized this some time ago and now 50cc/13" and 60cc/15" setups are the norm. Most laypeople first look to bar length as the measure of a saw, but with a bit of education and after trying their hand at a "euro-style" poweread+bar combo, many see the merit to the 4:1 cc:bar length argument. 

7. Change the lettering of EFCO in the logo. It looks too much like Echo's slanted lettering. Maybe a half-round EFCO above the leaf, with a different script for EFCO?

8. Do away with gas tanks/handle in colors different from the saw body itself. Looks cheaper, like a low-end Stihl. Body color or gray is the word of the day. Not flat black. And the gray shouldn't look like faux metal, because that looks stupid and cheap.

9. Fix the website. Seriously, it is that bad that I am mentioning that a second time. Using the 4100SP's page as an example, wording like "High-torque engine ensures no slow-down even under the most demanding conditions" is asinine. What does that mean anyway, no slow-down? You mean it doesn't lose RPM or otherwise bog, even with a fully-buried 16" bar? Come on, that's just dishonest and it sounds stupid to boot. Likewise, "Exceptional cutting speed" is dishonest for a saw with a WOT speed of 11,700-12,200rpm. So why use that language? The key is to under-promise and over-deliver. Flowery language and puffery leads to disappointment.

10. Get some more peppy saws out there, particularly in the <50cc class. I have a hard time envisioning a 39cc, 12,000rpm WOT saw as being particularly lively. My 38cc Husqvarna 238 spinning 15,250rpm WOT and accelerating like a rocket fro idle is lively. Lively sells, and it impresses. Under-promise, over-deliver.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;c-xm8oW26HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-xm8oW26HU&feature=bf_next&list=PLCC66833424656D56&index=6[/video]


----------



## computeruser (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;xHLGgElaxxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=PLCC66833424656D56&v=xHLGgElaxxA[/video]


----------



## Machold (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey! THANKS for the videos! Happens I read, write and speak Italian, no joke.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jesus if you have a way, tell them to remake the videos. Its 2012, those videos would be good 40 years ago when such tools were hard to get. Nowadays there's an abundance of merchandise, cheap chainsaws for the masses in every grocery store, the pros are taken care of with market leaders, you can order your weed whacker and have it delivered the next day etc, you need to _have_ and _show_ something that people want.

But to make sales you need some commercial material that's gonna convince people that your product is the real deal. And felling and limbing a 8" oak with a short intro of a rhino and some sheep, with video quality almost as good as smartphones make today ain't it.  Sawing some draft wood, mowing 3" grass and trimming the ugliest hedge one could find and stuff like that, its filmed like a parody. 

Compare it to a husky promo... You have some nice scenery, good image quality, zoom on this, zoom on that, different angles, slow motion the chips flying, cut some soft wood. Drop a nice tree that makes a nice thud and not some turd that the guy pushes over (without success) with his hands. If the first one doesn't make a nice thud drop another one. And the third one. Limb the tree like its a race, not like you don't know where to cut (because you picked the most retarded oak to cut). Point out why your product is better than the competition. Where are the pictures of sweet chicks holding Efco power tools? 

Here is how a product introduction should look like:
Husqvarna 560XP Chainsaw - YouTube

I know it probably cost 10 times more to introduce 1 model than it cost Efco to introduce 20, but they'd be better off now releasing that video at all.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah Tornado, that there is a commercial. Makes me want to go out and buy a new Husqvarna right now. Except Id get a 562xp, I  the 562xp.


----------



## zogger (Dec 2, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> Jesus if you have a way, tell them to remake the videos. Its 2012, those videos would be good 40 years ago when such tools were hard to get. Nowadays there's an abundance of merchandise, cheap chainsaws for the masses in every grocery store, the pros are taken care of with market leaders, you can order your weed whacker and have it delivered the next day etc, you need to _have_ and _show_ something that people want.
> 
> But to make sales you need some commercial material that's gonna convince people that your product is the real deal. And felling and limbing a 8" oak with a short intro of a rhino and some sheep, with video quality almost as good as smartphones make today ain't it.  Sawing some draft wood, mowing 3" grass and trimming the ugliest hedge one could find and stuff like that, its filmed like a parody.
> 
> ...



What, that husky commercial? No way!

Man, that thing was shot in the city park in stockholm, with "Sven" mcclure, also seen in "secret days of our stormy lives hospital"

A real commercial for the US Bubbamerica market needs real world action! yes suh! let's set the scene....

We need a fat guy in overalls and a baseball hat, not "Sven"! It's the *rules* and stuff. And over yonder, cousin Zeke, he is yanking on his saw, kinda sorta painted some colors....got some duct tape on it here and there.. through the whole commercial..we'll use him later loading the trailer. One closeup you see he is yanking on what looks like "brand x", you know, the "big" competition to what you are sellin'....

There's a pickup in the background with four different wheels and tires. Beyond that is an old N series Ferd with a converted manure spreader as the 'tote 'er home" buggy. 

Under the pickup is a heinz 57 dog sleeping in the shade.

Over to the other side of yonder is a skinny old phart standing over a smoky fire burning kielbasys and brats on sticks, and he keeps yelling at the other two guys, because they are stoopid young punks (stoopid young as in their 50s and 60s..). 

Next to him kinda hanging out the tailgate is a '48 Timber Wrangler with a six foot bar he bought brandy new when he came home from the war and and made enough money and used the GI bill and got the farm. It runs on kerosene and has a crank handle start.. It is maintained with cannibalized parts from a '37 hupmobile. He hauls that out all the time and tells the stoopid young guys he's ready if they need any serious cuttin done when their fancy schmancy new shiny wonder saws won't cut the mustard, let alone any trees...

The tree they are cutting is an old twisted fenceline tree, got about 20 yard of old fence and barb wire in it, and they only dork up the chain three times to get it on the ground...but after that, you zoom in and finally get to see the new fancy schmancy saw..it did the job!! Yaay!

let *me* film these videos, I'll give ya troofiness in advertising! And look at "Sven's" gloves, ain't a lick of dirt on them, no oil stains! WTF!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 3, 2012)

funny zog. seems like a good commercial to me. gonna have to slim it down to 20 seconds so they can show it on tv though. need to git to editing. buy a slot on super bowl sunday and git with it.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a little top handle branded as a Jonsered. It was a pretty decent saw for the money. Put up with being drug around up in a tree about as well as any other saw I've tortured in that manner. And, the anti-vibe WAS better than the ones on the German saws (as mentioned previously in this thread).

My only complaint (and it's a deal-breaker for me) is the amount of foolishness required to r and r the carb. I've wrenched on some pretty ridiculous machinery, but the level of sheer buffoonery required to complete this task was more than ridiculous. Perhaps more accurately, a giant PITA.

FWIW, I am a commercial user without the resources to hire out my saw repairs. And, I get really annoyed when it takes a couple hours of suffering to accomplish what I have done on other designs in 10 minutes.


----------



## drkptt (Dec 3, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> ...Where are the pictures of sweet chicks holding Efco power tools?
> 
> ...



We need videos with the Multimate quintuplets:







MULTIMATE: EFCO italiano


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 3, 2012)

drkptt said:


> We need videos with the Multimate quintuplets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen to that


----------



## mikefunaro (Dec 3, 2012)

As far as the pro saws go, modernize and get some spring AV and air injection type air filtration going if you can. The latter might be a patent matter but certainly the former. 

I've had the opportunity to buy several of your saws used in the past but they need to be "modernized" so to speak.


----------



## Jefflac02 (Dec 9, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> Jesus if you have a way, tell them to remake the videos. Its 2012, those videos would be good 40 years ago when such tools were hard to get. Nowadays there's an abundance of merchandise, cheap chainsaws for the masses in every grocery store, the pros are taken care of with market leaders, you can order your weed whacker and have it delivered the next day etc, you need to _have_ and _show_ something that people want.
> 
> But to make sales you need some commercial material that's gonna convince people that your product is the real deal. And felling and limbing a 8" oak with a short intro of a rhino and some sheep, with video quality almost as good as smartphones make today ain't it.  Sawing some draft wood, mowing 3" grass and trimming the ugliest hedge one could find and stuff like that, its filmed like a parody.
> 
> ...



That is a perfect example of how GREAT marketing works.  It stirs desires for a product. I am not over the world about the husky brand, but that makes me want to buy one, AND that is what it is all about!


----------



## Machold (Dec 9, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> As far as the pro saws go, modernize and get some spring AV and air injection type air filtration going if you can. The latter might be a patent matter but certainly the former.
> 
> I've had the opportunity to buy several of your saws used in the past but they need to be "modernized" so to speak.



Can you give examples of what or how you "modernized". I have a 3 yr old 165, hardly used, but I have been thinking of removing the limiters a re-ajusting the mix.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 9, 2012)

Machold said:


> Can you give examples of what or how you "modernized". I have a 3 yr old 165, hardly used, but I have been thinking of removing the limiters a re-ajusting the mix.



I think he is suggesting to Efco that they should modernize their saw offerings, not that he has done these modifications himself.


----------



## Bret4207 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think some good points have been brought up. Efco has a good product, but lousy marketing. Efco...Echo. Problem right there. Olympic was worlds better than Efco. Same thing for the myriad of saws in the under 50cc class. a 35 and 45 would fill the market with a 12 and 14 inch bar. Make one a top handle. In the bigger stuff you really only need a couple or 3. One good heavy duty saw of at least 85 cc and a couple in the 55-70 cc class. Those are real saws. Make them high quality and long lasting and SIMPLE. No crazy chains adjustment schemes, no spaceship looking top covers concealing air filters worthy of a 454 Chevy, no teeny, tiny opening for gas and oil, no AV mounts that disintegrate in 6 months or oilers with fragile materials. 

Look at it this way, Husky made it's name with 3 pro grade saws- the 266, 181 and 2100. Stihl did it with the 041, 051, 075. You don't need 35 saws in the line up. 6 would do it, 8 is probably overkill.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bret4207 said:


> I think some good points have been brought up. Efco has a good product, but lousy marketing. Efco...Echo. Problem right there. Olympic was worlds better than Efco. Same thing for the myriad of saws in the under 50cc class. a 35 and 45 would fill the market with a 12 and 14 inch bar. Make one a top handle. In the bigger stuff you really only need a couple or 3. One good heavy duty saw of at least 85 cc and a couple in the 55-70 cc class. Those are real saws. Make them high quality and long lasting and SIMPLE. No crazy chains adjustment schemes, no spaceship looking top covers concealing air filters worthy of a 454 Chevy, no teeny, tiny opening for gas and oil, no AV mounts that disintegrate in 6 months or oilers with fragile materials.
> 
> Look at it this way, Husky made it's name with 3 pro grade saws- the 266, 181 and 2100. Stihl did it with the 041, 051, 075. You don't need 35 saws in the line up. 6 would do it, 8 is probably overkill.



Seems like good advice to me. Make a few saws, make them very well and build a rep on that.


----------



## Machold (Dec 9, 2012)

dboyd351 said:


> I think he is suggesting to Efco that they should modernize their saw offerings, not that he has done these modifications himself.



Right, I take your point. But there is the example of the excellent German SOLO saw that has refused to "thin" down its product to comply with EPA regs. Bailey's stopped selling it for this reason. I bought one they had on sale, very GOOD saw.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 9, 2012)

Bret4207 said:


> I think some good points have been brought up. Efco has a good product, but lousy marketing. Efco...Echo. Problem right there. *Olympic was worlds better than Efco. ....*
> Look at it this way, Husky made it's name with 3 pro grade saws- the 266, 181 and 2100. Stihl did it with the 041, 051, 075. You don't need 35 saws in the line up. 6 would do it, 8 is probably overkill.



Don't think that that is a good name at the moment. To many associations with Greece in that name.

7


----------



## z71mike (Dec 9, 2012)

Need a good italian name that ends with an "I".


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 9, 2012)

Machold said:


> Right, I take your point. But there is the example of the excellent German SOLO saw that has refused to "thin" down its product to comply with EPA regs. Bailey's stopped selling it for this reason. I bought one they had on sale, very GOOD saw.



I agree about Solo. I've got a 680. Guess that explains why the big saws are disappearing from their US lineup.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 9, 2012)

z71mike said:


> Need a good italian name that ends with an "I".



Emak*i*/ Efc*i*/ Oleo Mac*i*

Don't know about it but it doesn't sound to bad. 

7


----------



## bejay (Dec 9, 2012)

Besides advertising efco really needs more dealers and a better parts distribution.
5 yr warranty is great if the parts are available to fix the saw, if there not, then its kinda useless while it may help efco sell more, but when there saw does need repair the long wait for parts has most customers probably wishing they chose another brand.


----------



## Machold (Dec 9, 2012)

bejay said:


> Besides advertising efco really needs more dealers and a better parts distribution.
> 5 yr warranty is great if the parts are available to fix the saw, if there not, then its kinda useless while it may help efco sell more, but when there saw does need repair the long wait for parts has most customers probably wishing they chose another brand.



Agree. How many are ready to buy an EFCO, I wonder?


----------



## les-or-more (Dec 9, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> Emak*i*/ Efc*i*/ Oleo Mac*i*
> 
> Don't know about it but it doesn't sound to bad.
> 
> 7



How about Sararri!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Bret4207 (Dec 9, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> Don't think that that is a good name at the moment. To many associations with Greece in that name.
> 
> 7



I was thinking the Olympic mountains out west. Whatever, one way to fix it is to keep the Efco name and create a "series", ie- Efcos new "Sierra Series" or something catchy like that. Pioneer started out as IEL, but their Pioneer saw made such and impact it changed the company name. Or go with Atlas or with Italian mountain ranges- Monti Sabatini is kinda catchy, but a mouthful.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 9, 2012)

As long as the name is Efco, you will have a major brand recognition issue. Virtually everyone knows Echo and almost nobody knows Efco - they just sound way to similar. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 9, 2012)

just so some of you guys know, the company has had several names in the past. including olympic, olympik, and olympyk. unfortunately the olympic committee sued and won over copyright. i too liked it better when it was oly... but it is what it is.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 10, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> just so some of you guys know, the company has had several names in the past. including olympic, olympik, and olympyk. unfortunately the olympic committee sued and won over copyright. i too liked it better when it was oly... but it is what it is.



Though I know the Olympik name through here, it sounds Russian. So does Emak. Meh.

Have more success selling AK's.

Oleo-Mac was founded in 1972 by Ariello Bartoli. THAT's what I'm talkin about! *Bartoli Motoseghe*(Chainsaws).

Also, Efco was set up in 1978, the brainchild of Giacomo Ferretti, now president of Emak. *Ferretti Chainsaws*.

Take your pick. Done.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 10, 2012)

My local dealer stopped carrying them to many horror story's from customers and the lack of support from the manufacturer. 
The dealer i frequent has a good choice of manly tools which are very nice husqvarna,jonsered,poulan,echo,redmax and tanaka great place to shop and chew the fat with the workers and the owner who all have a bad case of CAD.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 10, 2012)

jakewells said:


> My local dealer stopped carrying them to many horror story's from customers and the lack of support from the manufacturer.
> The dealer i frequent has a good choice of manly tools which are very nice husqvarna,jonsered,poulan,echo,redmax and tanaka great place to shop and chew the fat with the workers and the owner who all have a bad case of CAD.



I always love horror stories. Let's just look at how many refurbs from Husqvarna, Echo and others you can get. There must be a million horror stories on those too. 


7


----------



## pgg (Dec 10, 2012)

efco would be the sleaziest brand name ever, how low can you go, copying the name of the already sleazy echos and even offering the same sleazy warranty as well. echo no doubt are sleazing a retainer out of sleazy efco for use of their sleazy name. sleazy efco wouldn't have dared to call their saws stils, lawyers woulda hauled their sleazy a$$es over the coals


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, Pig, why don't you go back to your usual trolling and crapping in Echo threads and stay the f out of this one.

I don't neg rep often, but when I do it's well deserved, and yes, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Machold (Dec 10, 2012)

pgg said:


> efco would be the sleaziest brand name ever, how low can you go, copying the name of the already sleazy echos and even offering the same sleazy warranty as well. echo no doubt are sleazing a retainer out of sleazy efco for use of their sleazy name. sleazy efco wouldn't have dared to call their saws stils, lawyers woulda hauled their sleazy a$$es over the coals



Which came first, the EFCO or the Echo...? despite the name, there's no comparison between the two. A local arborist told me once, the uses Echo until they wears out and throws them away. Cheaper than buying good saws.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 13, 2013)

*Ive neen running exclusivley efco's since I joined this site.*

I heard of efco many years ago during a closeout sale on them at TSC here in ohio. They were yellow cub cadet commercial units. I started with the cubby cs5018 and then watched the cs5720 which is a 156 in yellow. BEST saw Ive ever owned. They had Emak stickers on them so I investigated who Emak was. To this day I still use a matched pair of efco 952 and 956 and I bought a new but strait gassed 156 that will soon be a 962....not a crappy 965. Want some marketing advise?? drop the 165 in favor of going back to the 962. That is the "sleeper" saw we all talk about in our wish lists. The 152 and 162 should be your flagship models. Im firewood dealer so I KNOW they hold up...except for a weak rear handle design...they crack. Ive never had to use that 5 yr no fear warranty. Good to know its there...kinda like car insurance. I now have about 12 efco saws. most running, the rest in boxes waiting to be brought back to life.

I agree with whoever said to sponsor nascar....thats no brainer in here in the us....thats like soccer/football to the europeans. 99% of us enjoy nascar, football and beer and cutting wood. Keep your price points below stihl as 99% of America is brain washed into thinking stihl and only stihl. So undersell team...and dont give us chinese crap like stihl is trying to...atleast not your semi pro saws. Cant call them Italian stallions if there made in cheeena..have to call them rice burners. Any who......cheers to the efco brand.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 13, 2013)

*troll??*



pgg said:


> efco would be the sleaziest brand name ever, how low can you go, copying the name of the already sleazy echos and even offering the same sleazy warranty as well. echo no doubt are sleazing a retainer out of sleazy efco for use of their sleazy name. sleazy efco wouldn't have dared to call their saws stils, lawyers woulda hauled their sleazy a$$es over the coals



Hey we found a genuine.........idiot. EFCO is the original 5yr no fear warranty then 2 whole years later echo decided they better match that because efco was gaining market share on that warranty alone. I agree you are a troll. Can you climb walls and ceilings like in the movie Willow? Those trolls were scary.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 13, 2013)

slipknot said:


> Hey we found a genuine.........idiot. EFCO is the original 5yr no fear warranty then 2 whole years later echo decided they better match that because efco was gaining market share on that warranty alone. I agree you are a troll. Can you climb walls and ceilings like in the movie Willow? Those trolls were scary.



Feel free to express the way you see it.... 

Blunt but to the point, there is nothing that I could add. :agree2:

7


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 13, 2013)

Did some more cutting with the 952 yesteray. Nice saw, but the throttle really is just a tad to recessed and can be a bit of a pain when using the saw with gloves.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Olympyk/Efco/Emak...*

This is a good thread and I hope others keep it going. But so far what it comes down to are a few points: does Emak want a serious presence in the U.S. market for their saws/outdoor equipment and the expense that involves?...i.e. can they find or build a dealer network and stick with it for the long term? Can they come up w/a brand name and stick w/that...and actually promote it? Can they provide access to parts for their saws (many older Olympyk/Efco's around and running strong but no parts available)? Are they willing to take on the EPA in all it's idiocy and hoops? (and make it easy to get around them? We do it everyday). Do they want to be known as the Ferrari of chainsaws? Why don't they put out calendars like Stihl does...even if you don't want a Stihl you do want one of their calendars (if they still produce them!)...
I'm hoping Emak is working on these things now but we have no inkling of their intent. This is a huge market and as well as they do in Europe they could tap into ours and do well. But it won't be cheap and they have to come up with something we want...brand name...dealer network...parts availability...warranty work...things we look for. How about a single on-line source for all these parts w/actual and immediate delivery for a start? We would flock to that. No indication of wanting to take on the big two yet here. They need committment and delivery. Nada yet. But they know the market works here and their product, over the years, rivals those already out there. I had a JD CS 52 that I sold (before AS...duh), and now have an Olympyk 951 that won't oil but runs like a banshee...I'm going to find what I need for it...but apparently not from Emak. At least not yet. I hope those that know how good these saws are will keep this in the forefront of discussion here.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Thought I would post this link on resale value from Feebay. Some know the quality of Emak most don't. Those that do will spend the bucks. This 962 had a tree dropped on it, case busted as well as tank/rear handle. $200 for a true parts saw. Too rich for me. Olympyk 962 Chainsaw | eBay
Shep


----------



## Franny K (Jan 16, 2013)

I really don't see why folks here keep saying there is a dealer or parts problem. Have you tried the find the closest dealer on their website? I like the business model where they put out the owners manual and parts sheets for free on the internet. Take the part number and put it into the search box over on Bailey's and you can see how much it costs. It seems to say 5 to 7 days but I have yet to order anything but a bar scabbord extra at this point.

First I got their 53cc brush cutter as my 2001 husky thirty something cc one is getting a bit wore at the end of the driveshaft and the aluminum housing bearing pockets so I got this one for a primary. It is amazing holds lots of fuel, different volumes seem to appear in different places. The harness is more complex/better than what I had. The bike handles are painted steel instead of aluminum but that is the only step back I can see. Now why someone who intends on using the guard and staying at that diameter wants that power is another issue. I have only used the string and the three prong blade at this time. I use the kind of wood blade you sharpen with a chainsaw file and the inertia in the blade cuts what I use it for.

I bought them all locally, next I saw this little case reed top handle 30cc saw. 132s I guess is the model. Not as impressed, but it is small I found a little spot it fits on the "floor" of the tractor. I really don't think this one deserves thier pro class label. The air filter is not impressive. The chain brake needed attention as it stopped working altogether and didn't seem to function in the inertia mode (while still working manually but not new unused) though I haven't tested it out after dis assembly and cleaning. I questioned the dealer who had a 65cc saw on the shelf about the inertia brake and he said right off they don't work like a husky. Amazing how much of it is plastic. The filler holes are small and instead of a thin braided chord it is hard plastic which doesn't lay against the sides of the hole like normal stuff. There is in the manual a picture of a metal fixture to attach a line to the bottom though I didn't get one and it isn't in the parts sheet.

Lastly I got the non extendable 27cc pole saw rated as pro class. After getting it looking at the brochures and parts sheets I see it the same engine is used as a string trimmer it gets the mid class not the pro. The hole in the carburetor the air goes into is real small. It is still oversquare but bore isn't too far from stroke. 

Just talk but talk is there are containers or at least one brought in before some epa date so the 2011 catalog is all that is needed. Some of the stuff is made in china some made in Italy. At least they don't play the assembled in USA with stuff from around the world and put a make in Germany bar on it in plain sight. The baileys site seems to put the made in Italy logo on the appropriate stuff to help figure it out. The nikasil inside my italian husqvarna motorcycles has held up well whether that translates to these things can't be sure So I got a case reed, a longish stroke, and a monster weed wacker that can cut a circle at least as big as a push lawnmower.

Fran


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 16, 2013)

How that 50cc string trimmer doing for you? I was thinking of getting it, but 50ccs may be a bit much because i manly want to use it with strings. Does it drink like a drunken pirate? 

I'm using a 25cc jonsered now and its a bit underpowered at times. :msp_angry:


----------



## z71mike (Jan 16, 2013)

Franny K said:


> I really don't see why folks here keep saying there is a dealer or parts problem. Have you tried the find the closest dealer on their website?



Look at the map for NJ. I'd have to drive an hour and a half in any direction just to find a 'servicing' dealer. For sales? 2 hour drive. No thanks. There's 7 Husky dealers and 10 Stihl dealers in my county alone. I really would love to own an Efco, but I can't do that drive just to buy something. That needs to be remedied somehow.

Yeah, I can order new straight from Bailey's and then just buy parts locally. But I'd like to handle the item before buying it, as I've never gotten the chance to run an Efco before.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2013)

(How did I miss this thread?)

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 16, 2013)

Philbert said:


> (How did I miss this thread?)
> 
> Philbert



You fell asleep again...
:msp_sleep:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2013)

On a related note . . . I was skeptical of the Oregon PowerSharp chain before trying it. Now I like it (subject of a different thread.).

One of the objections people have with the PowerSharp system was the initial investment (MSRP $72), including the cost of a new bar and chain. I assumed that we would soon see these come as an OEM option on Sears Craftsman chainsaws, as Sears is big on 'features', and customers would only have to pay any incremental cost of the sharpening cassette and the PowerSharp chain over the conventional chain (same bar cost). Haven't seen them yet.

_HOWEVER_, I did see that I can get the PowerSharp OEM with certain Efco saws, only by a fluke. Happened to see one copy of an Efco catalog one day in one Menard's, and I am just saw geeky enough to read things like that. I like Menards for certain things, but the average salesperson there would barely know that they sold Efco saws, or the difference between them and the other saws they sell (except for price).

I like a number of the ideas posted. This is another example of an 'advantage' you have, but don't promote.

Philbert


----------



## Franny K (Jan 16, 2013)

To respond to the two comments above. There is a cub cadet/oil heat company just a few miles who seems to be a dealer but doesn't show up on line and quite a few within whatever distance I searched 06076. Though the 50cc and 65cc chainsaws and the discontinued 25cc pole saw are all that I have seen to handle. Baileys has that discontinued pole saw and the current extendable. I actually tried to get a price on the one I got pt2700 from baileys but kind of got hung up on, maybe disconnected.

They call Maine and get shipments UPS. Maybe the distributor for New Jersey isn't as energetic.

I wouldn't say the 8530 brushcutter is a gasoline pig. I only run it as fast as needed not full speed like I think the manual says. When using a string I am generally sort of close to the gas can but have gone on some real long voyages with the three prong blade doing what I couldn't get with the tractor and flail mower. I don't know if the hit against the ground to let more string out are better than years ago, I swapped the dealer for a manual kind. I got some stihl 1.05 yellow string I think with kind of sharp corners. It is rated for even thicker than that. The dealer tried to interest me in some device where you cut real thick stuff in sections and stick in. It depends on what you are doing some of that string stuff can use a bunch of power. Efco does have honda powered four cycle trimmers.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 16, 2013)

Philbert said:


> (How did I miss this thread?)
> 
> Philbert



+1

One of our parts suppliers is putting the hit on us and other Jonsesed dealers to sign on with EFCO. With both Menards and TSC (who will be carrying the homeowner Jonnys) only 5 miles up the street-I do't think this will happen anytime soon...............


----------



## dboyd351 (Jan 16, 2013)

Philbert said:


> On a related note . . . I was skeptical of the Oregon PowerSharp chain before trying it. Now I like it (subject of a different thread.).
> 
> One of the objections people have with the PowerSharp system was the initial investment (MSRP $72), including the cost of a new bar and chain. I assumed that we would soon see these come as an OEM option on Sears Craftsman chainsaws, as Sears is big on 'features', and customers would only have to pay any incremental cost of the sharpening cassette and the PowerSharp chain over the conventional chain (same bar cost). Haven't seen them yet.
> 
> ...



Philbert,
You did a great, objective job on that Powersharp thread. Thanks for doing that. I never really expected anyone from Arboristsite to give the Powersharp a fair try, but you did.
By the way, if you keep your eyes open and want to give Powersharp a try, they periodically have them on sale for a much better price on fleabay and also sometimes at Home Depo. Cheap enough that you're not out much if you don't like it.


----------



## angry inch (Jan 16, 2013)

dsavage said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am involved with a sister company to Efco (EMAK). This site has been a great resource for me to get feedback from EFCO's core customers. Our marketing team is meeting with the EMAK group (Italy) and it would be great to get some true feedback directly from the customers so I can share any issues and/or strengths with them.
> 
> ...




Personally I love my Efco 165; actually I am going to buy another one I am looking at a 152.
For what I have seen with all my friends running orange ones these things are just as good with a few things that are better. Such as caps that work as intended and an oilier that only works when the chain is moving. The big fuel tank and oil tank. I would put it up against any other brand as far as power from my experience. I keep saying that red is going to be the new orange. Lol


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> One of our parts suppliers is putting the hit on us and other Jonsesed dealers to sign on with EFCO.



You are in a funny place. I think that the Jonsered reorganization is a big opportunity for Dolmar to expand its dealer network. However, since you are already a Dolmar dealer . . .



dboyd351 said:


> Philbert,
> You did a great, objective job on that Powersharp thread. Thanks for doing that. I never really expected anyone from Arboristsite to give the Powersharp a fair try, but you did. By the way, if you keep your eyes open and want to give Powersharp a try, they periodically have them on sale for a much better price on fleabay and also sometimes at Home Depo.



First, thank you for the compliment. 

I have seen some close out and clearance deals on PowerSharp as I obsessively swing through the chainsaw areas of some stores. Nice to find; hard to plan on. You are right that if you buy the 'system' (bar, chain, cassette, stone) and don't like the chain, you can still use the bar with any 3/8 low profile, .050 chain. My comment in this thread is that if you buy an Efco (or any brand) with the system OEM, the incremental cost to the manufacturer and consumer is minimized.

Efco is the only brand I know of that offers this option, aside from Oregon's own PowerNow brand (40V battery powered saw). It's another way they could distinguish their saws.

Philbert


----------



## Ralph in MN (Jan 16, 2013)

*A dealer who has a saw*

I went to our " local dealer" to look at a 152 0r 156 and he doesn't even have anything in stock!!! I left my name and number for an price in a 152 and 2 weeks later I have not gotten a call. So I bought a used Husqvarna instead.


----------



## angry inch (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe NASCAR is a big step right away. But I see you’re in MN so call Donny Schatz world of outlaws sprint car driver Native to ND. Put a add on a sprint car they get a lot of exposer! I bet this could be done fairly cheap compared to NASCAR. 
Or just get some of those big old billboard signs all over the road ways, but that’s no fun Dynamic advertising is way more fun. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dboyd351 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ralph in MN said:


> I went to our " local dealer" to look at a 152 0r 156 and he doesn't even have anything in stock!!! I left my name and number for an price in a 152 and 2 weeks later I have not gotten a call. So I bought a used Husqvarna instead.



That's certainly one way NOT to make a sale!


----------



## chipchop (Jan 16, 2013)

*late to the efco party*

hey,
SO i know I'm kind of late to the party here but, I had a thread about efco's a while back. I have found a local dealer and was in the market for a new saw. I had been running a used husqvarna 268xp and cutting for a timbejack part time. I saw these saws and thought...."nice" I was really excited because I wanted a bigger professional saw and for a good price. Plus the warranty was great. I begged the shop owner to let me try it out because If I liked it I was going to buy it and I was also going to see about an efco sponsorship in a felling comp. because I had never heard of them before and I really liked some of the design features. 
I took it home and it ran terrible. I was really rooting for it though so I tried to get it tuned and I couldn't with the caps on the carb. This was winter cutting and very cold out. Needed to be richer but I didn't own it so I didn't mess with it any more. I really like the look and feel of the saws. They feel well thought out and well made. I like the design of certain things better than my husky. i.e. the screw through filter cover on top. The switch in the back. little things but they felt better. But I came away from it scared because it didn't want to pull chain very hard. I berried it in some hard maple and it would just bog to a stop. Again I either had a dud saw. (it can happen and i don't hold that against them) Or it was the carb issue, or it really doesn't want to run like my husky's do. 
Either way I had high hopes and was kind of left wanting. I bought a used 372xp, rebuilt it and it's been in service ever since with no trouble and it PULLS CHAIN. I would like to try an efco that was "at the top of it's game" so to speak to see what I thought of it. It didn't come tuned up that's for sure though.
my two cents.
late.
sorry.


----------



## Machold (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry you didn't buy the EFCO; if you did, you could get the caps off. The top takes some fiddling but it comes off. The rest is easy. My 165 ran very well from the get-go; I will soon remove the caps.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like the Efco guys is long gone. Left us to '_talk amongst ourselves_'?

Anyway, today I was struck by the thought that Efco should partner with Toro. Toro does not have a chainsaw line. Efco does not sell riding lawnmowers. Both are red . . . .

Philbert


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

Emak has an extensive line of mowers, not distributed here in the US.

Air filtration, parts availability. Sometimes a wait even from Ohio.

Distributors need a wake up. If a dealer calls in an order, and the distributor sits on it for three days because its not stocked there, you may have doubled the lead time.

I love the saws, easy to work on, any top handle is a PIA but Efcos are slightly worse. 

Stop dumping them at places for misfit saws like Northern and Menards. You don't make dealers happy, and then you depend on them to service/warranty them. How much sense does that make? The lack of parts/knowledge from the Olympyk era is astounding. But I can't fault you for not stocking a $175 coil for the oldsters, either. I can fault you for not making one of the new ones work. I hope some forethought has gone into the next line of EPA complaint saws, and hope it doesn't take as long as first thought to get them here.

WGP-they do pay warranty claims quickly, the form is easy. Too much jacking around (send the cylinder, ring, and piston to Ohio) and then get it back 2-3 weeks later. "its OK". 

Leave the name. Don't send us the chinsy chinese ones, and advertise. RFD, Speed channel, etc. Time to put out or get out.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Every one of my new Efco's came from factory pig rich. Let me correct that slightly. Out of the 2 I sold they were rich. 165 wouldn't turn over 8500 rpm's 156 was 10,200 rpm's. 181 (mine) 10,000, 8200 (mine) 9,600. When I have time I'm going to check the rest. I'm not a dealer just came across a "lot" of Efco's @ a very good price.
Shep


----------



## Philbert (Jan 18, 2013)

*So I went to Menard's today . . .*

I wanted to take another look at the Efco saws (probably the OP's original intent?). This is what I saw:







The saws did not look as nice as on the website. Looked duller, cheaper. Saws were not well marked by the store, or on the saws themselves. Had to look pretty hard to find out that two were 152's and one was a 3500. 

Menard's shelf tags only had them marked as '_56.5cc, 20"_' chainsaw and '_51.5 cc, 18_" chainsaws. The larger one was not there. The smallest one was not marked anywhere. No boxes (there was stock for most of the other saws) to look for additional information.

One of the 152s had .050 bar and chain. One had .058 bar and chain (had to look twice to verify that). Shelf tags said one used .325 and one used 3/8 chain. The 3500 was missing its chain. Different controls on the two models - took a little playing to figure out that the 3500 has something like STIHL's 'master control lever' (choke at the bottom).

Sales guy thought that the top handled Hitachi next to these saws was pretty cool.

Why would someone choose these saws there, assuming that they were not looking specifically for an Efco saw, unless, maybe they assumed that 'the most expensive ones must be best?'

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 18, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I wanted to take another look at the Efco saws (probably the OP's original intent?). This is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Box Store...............................Good place for them!

Just like the Hitachi/Tanaka Chicom p.o.s. next to them!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

Menards/Northern has provided the followingbesides a few giggles)(keep in mind some of these folks are driving 1-2-had one drive 3 hours round trip, for warranty work)

3-4 chains on backwards.

The bar/chain cover comes attached with a plastic spacer installed. Twice this spacer has been reinstalled on the outside of the bar; only once was it left on the inside.

Had one that did not have the air cleaner installed-for some reason it was in the bag in the box along with the manual and the afore mentioned spacer.

Seen more than one from Menards with the wrong chain, .325 instead of 3/8's or vise versa. I'm not there every day, and some of this stuff went away without the motherships knowledge. Now there is a "nonsense" or misc. warranty claim for I believe twenty minutes. You are also supposed to check the tune for the 'customer' in that time, with the tach, of course. Sometimes its right on. Sometimes you don't have to get the book out and look it up. Sometimes, its all that and more. 

The prices in Philberts picture are under the dealer cost unless you are buying more than a few units, I can't say for sure, but I'm thinking thats the big league territory, about 50-60 units a year.
That doesn't sound like many, and my guy is a little fish in the pond, but he may repair twice that many saws a year. Sells 4-5 new ones a season, plus a few trimmers.

But those are happy folks, almost to the letter. Have a few see them there, and then buy from him, because they want the whole saw, have had them say that "Menards could screw up a one car funeral parade."

I still like to shop there. For tools, sometimes, for small amounts of lumber, plumbing supplies, etc.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 18, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Box Store...............................Good place for them!
> 
> Just like the Hitachi/Tanaka Chicom p.o.s. next to them!



"P.O.S." ? . . . . OH! You must mean _Point Of Sale_, right? Like they are right there on the shelf?

(Philbert)

Actually, cheap, big box stores are probably the best advertisement for a good, full service dealer IMHO.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 18, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> The prices in Philberts picture are under the dealer cost unless you are buying more than a few units,



FWIW - Those were 'sale' prices today. I think that they were marked down around $20.

But I did not see any inventory, and all the saws on the shelf were missing pieces (caps, chains, bar covers, bar nuts, etc.), so you would want to be careful about buying one of the display units.

Philbert


----------



## dboyd351 (Jan 18, 2013)

Philbert said:


> all the saws on the shelf were missing pieces (caps, chains, bar covers, bar nuts, etc.)
> 
> Philbert



Maybe that's why they were on sale!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 18, 2013)

Philbert said:


> "P.O.S." ? . . . . OH! You must mean _Point Of Sale_, right? Like they are right there on the shelf?
> 
> (Philbert)
> 
> Actually, cheap, big box stores are probably the best advertisement for a good, full service dealer IMHO.



This is a bit of a tangent, but ties in with your point. I've been wanting to get it out for a while. 

I don't actually think it's that hard to see why box stores are doing so well and don't think its particularly fair to blame the average american for frequenting the box store. 

To me at least, a lot of it isn't about price, and isn't about "selection" per se. In most areas the box stores actually have less selection. 

What box stores do have going for them is they are OPEN at much more hours than a local small time store. 

I don't expect small business owners to give up their weekend. But I cant begin to understand why a lot of small shops are open 9-5 monday through friday and that's it. You need to have some hours on a weekend at least. Some of these shops deal mostly with pros and that's fine. But a lot of people work M-F, and especially if they don't work in town, it can be very hard to get to a store when it's open. 

What are you going to do, take a personal day to go to the chainsaw dealer and get some chains?


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 19, 2013)

I have the 3500 model and like it a lot (after I lost the inside of the cat muffler ). Quality wise seems to be equivalent to my Stihl 180.

7


----------



## igpoe (Jan 19, 2013)

dsavage said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am involved with a sister company to Efco (EMAK). This site has been a great resource for me to get feedback from EFCO's core customers. Our marketing team is meeting with the EMAK group (Italy) and it would be great to get some true feedback directly from the customers so I can share any issues and/or strengths with them.
> 
> ...


 Mr. dsavage, could you please give me the address where the saws are manufactured? thanks
Igpoe


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 19, 2013)

Philbert said:


> "P.O.S." ? . . . . OH! You must mean _Point Of Sale_, right? Like they are right there on the shelf?
> 
> (Philbert)
> 
> Actually, cheap, big box stores are probably the best advertisement for a good, full service dealer IMHO.



Companies are going to do whatever they need to do to survive. It seems like when they go the way of the box stores-Quality of the product suffers for the sake of price...

I've sold Tanaka products for over 10 years. Expensive-yes. But sold them as the high quality machine that they WERE. Now owned by Hitachi and built in China the prices have gone down, but so has the quality.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a quick comment on the pole pruners (they are chainsaws, right?) I REALLY like the articulating head on the big pruner. That feature should be mandatory on all brands. Much easier to make a notch in the bottom, and cut down from the top to get the bigger limbs. Better for the trees too, as the bark does not try to "peel" at the bottom of the cut.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 19, 2013)

I have checked them out at Menards, haven't really seen any killer deals.

Could be I missed?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 19, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> I've sold Tanaka products for over 10 years. Expensive-yes. But sold them as the high quality machine that they WERE. Now owned by Hitachi and built in China the prices have gone down, but so has the quality.



You guys get to see this first. You see the insides, and you get the ones with problems brought in. Too often we have seen companies bought for their name and reputation that were built up over a long period of time. Then some holding company will buy the rights to that name only and exploit it for short term profits.

That's one of the reasons that user input on forums like this are so valuable.

Philbert
(same name, same quality for . . . well, for a bunch of years)


----------



## Philbert (Jan 19, 2013)

igpoe said:


> Mr. dsavage, could you please give me the address where the saws are manufactured?



The 152's I saw said "Made In Italy". The 3500 was marked "Made in China".

Philbert


----------



## ford832 (Feb 4, 2013)

Feedback-amundo-ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/227664.htm

(Sorry for the Fonz reference.I blame my hernia operation a couple days ago and chewing Dilaudid's :msp_blink: )


----------



## tallguys (Feb 4, 2013)

It would be interesting if the Efco guy here would weigh in and provide his 2 cents in light of the thread just started regarding Efco's apparent new strategy.


----------



## dboyd351 (Feb 4, 2013)

Philbert said:


> The 152's I saw said "Made In Italy". The 3500 was marked "Made in China".
> 
> Philbert



That's useful information, but it is not always that simple. A good example is the Redmax 400/4000 and Ryobi 10532 sister saws. The sticker on some Redmaxes, especially the 4000s, says made in Japan, the sticker on some 400s says made in China, the stickers on all the Ryobis I've seen says made in China. BUT, all of the cylinders I've seen are Zenoah cylinders, with the same part number and made in Japan. So far, I've personally inspected 2 4000s, one 400, and 4 10532s. The cylinder on all of them have the same part number and Zenoah markings. 

A Redmax dealer I got friendly with told me at one point the Redmax company was selling engines to the chinese company that built the Ryobis, so you ended up with a quality Redmax engine in a chassis that included a fair amount of cheaper Chinese plastic. The parts prices reflect it, too. Redmax parts are generally pretty pricy, but you can buy the Ryobi 10532 parts that fit right on for much cheaper, if you don't care that the plastic doesn't match.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 4, 2013)

ford832 said:


> Feedback-amundo-http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/227664.htm





tallguys said:


> It would be interesting if the Efco guy here would weigh in and provide his 2 cents in light of the thread just started regarding Efco's apparent new strategy.



Thanks for linking that thread to this one. 12 pages of hopeful, open minded, brand consideration pretty much washed away by a bucket of cold water from a long time A.S. member and sponsor.
Gone from a '_never really thought about them_' to a '_don't want to think about them_'.

People will tolerate a mediocre product (look at the 'Earthquake' thread!) more than they will being lied to, or companies screwing over their customers or dealers.

Mr. 'dsavage'?

Philbert


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 4, 2013)

totally agree. many a company has bitten the dust cause they thought the consumer was too stupid to understand. get the bean counters out of the way and let the realists who understand that it takes a good product with good service back in. a hard-earned reputation can be lost easily by shenanigans such as these.


----------



## dboyd351 (Feb 4, 2013)

Philbert said:


> People will tolerate a mediocre product (look at the 'Earthquake' thread!) more than they will being lied to, or companies screwing over their customers or dealers.
> 
> Philbert



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Big_Wood (Feb 4, 2013)

i used to want to try one but now that i've read about the dealer network and warranty claims they are a POS and i'd rather run a wild thing.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 4, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> . . . i'd rather run a wild thing.



[youtube]z9DVJE_bhVU[/youtube]


----------



## Upper tree (Feb 11, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> ADVERTISE! nobody but a few of us freaks even knows about efco.
> i don't have efcos but do have several olympics. bought my first one in the mid-80s and still running strong to this day.
> a bonafide dealer network coupled with strong advertising would boost your sales.
> overall the product is better than average, just nobody knows about it.
> this is one of the wonders of the world. why would a company develop a great product and just piddle around with trying to sell it?



Efco is sold in USA under the name John D ie The Efco 8200 with 6ps is a a very well sold John D in green not red A strong and good saw that is well built and strong.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 11, 2013)

EFCO is not rebranding any US saws now; that practice ended several years ago.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 11, 2013)

Upper tree said:


> Efco is sold in USA under the name John D ie The Efco 8200 ...



just a suggestion. if you're gonna post and want to be taken seriously, do your homework. otherwise, you're gonna be taken as a troll. john deere quit selling rebadged efcos several years ago. they now sell stihls.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't know if this means anything, but Menard's opened a brand new store here this week. No Efcos displayed in the chainsaw aisle. 

3 versions of Earthquakes. A couple of Poulans including the _Wild Thing_!. A bunch of Remington gassers. Poulan Pro is the top saw that they have displayed (some of the Remingtons are more, but looked cheap.)

Philbert


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 15, 2013)

Philbert we have a new menards about 45 miles from us. Wife and I went last weekend and I saw the same as you.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Don't know if this means anything, but Menard's opened a brand new store here this week. No Efcos displayed in the chainsaw aisle.
> 
> 3 versions of Earthquakes. A couple of Poulans including the _Wild Thing_!. A bunch of Remington gassers. Poulan Pro is the top saw that they have displayed (some of the Remingtons are more, but looked cheap.)
> 
> Philbert



Efco and Menards have parted ways. Menards is selling remaining stock.


----------



## dugide (Feb 15, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Efco and Menards have parted ways. Menards is selling remaining stock.



friend of mine in fargo said 156's are marked down to $350 there. good price?


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

dugide said:


> friend of mine in fargo said 156's are marked down to $350 there. good price?



If its all there, yep. Check for the bar and chain, that they match, make sure the filter is there, etc.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 15, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> If its all there, yep. Check for the bar and chain, that they match, make sure the filter is there, etc.



Display models are notorious for missing things like filler caps, etc. Screnches, 2-cycle oil, owner's manuals are easy to replace, but can cost a few bucks each. Register on-line for the warranty if you buy it.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Feb 15, 2013)

dugide said:


> friend of mine in fargo said 156's are marked down to $350 there. good price?



$499 + shipping at Bailey's

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=EF 156 18


----------



## memory (Feb 15, 2013)

Is the JD CS56 the same as the Efco 156?


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

memory said:


> Is the JD CS56 the same as the Efco 156?



The short answer is yes. The first 56's were clones of 956's, and then the 156's.

There have been many improvements since the first CS56's came out. Quad ports, an ignition upgrade, some changes in the throttle linkage. The most recent CS56's, (I have an 06 and an older one) have most of these, but none of them will have the latest, most notably a tank protector where the cover meets the tank.

Parts for the most part are interchangeable, but as with most rules, there are exceptions. Newer coils need newer flywheels, and there was a change in the fuel tank-carb plate assembly. The other moving parts have not changed. Covers now are gray instead of the sexy black. Green parts need to be sourced from Deere, AFAIK all tanks and covers from step-mother Efco are red. 

And there was the yellow Cub Cadets. Later Deeres and these should match except the Deeres look much, much better; naturally, of course.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 16, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Display models are notorious for missing things like filler caps, etc. Screnches, 2-cycle oil, owner's manuals are easy to replace, but can cost a few bucks each. Register on-line for the warranty if you buy it.
> 
> Philbert



My TH display model was missing the air filter. But with some authoritive explaining to the shop guy that "essential parts" were missing, he agreed to order the air filter and send it to me free of charge. That was ok for a saw marked -50%! 

7


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a 156 that I like running so much the 026 sits in a case. I wasn't looking to buy a efco. But, found one at a pawn shop that couldn't have had the first tank of mix ran thru it yet. The chain was even on backwards. When I saw the price I knew it was coming home with me.....$87.50 plus tax


----------



## Machold (Feb 17, 2013)

From what I remember from past Efco threads, a member from Down East (Canada talk) was running tests on the 156 & 165; the 156 came out on top. Good buy!


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Feb 17, 2013)

*efco*



dsavage said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am involved with a sister company to Efco (EMAK). This site has been a great resource for me to get feedback from EFCO's core customers. Our marketing team is meeting with the EMAK group (Italy) and it would be great to get some true feedback directly from the customers so I can share any issues and/or strengths with them.
> 
> ...




Efco is building great products. our local hardware sold stihl for 42 years when stihls 
supplier decided they were not selling enough weed whips and blowers. to round out the
line so they picked up efco line and have been doing considerably well fighting a predominently stihl and husky market around here. I dont personally own an efco. but I have used them and they operate very good. The only downer I have heard is I have talked to professional tree cutters who bought them that just do not think they are as good as stihl or husky. 5 year warranty cant beat that though


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 18, 2013)

I no longer sell Efco, but still have the 3 saws that I liked the best in their lineup. 
To me the 152 is one of the best homeowner class saws out there.
I also have an old 980 and a new 7200. Yes the 7200 weighs too much and is under powered by todays standards but makes a good saw none the less.


----------



## oakcutter (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a 152 and love it. Cuts great, starts great. And it was a lot less than a Stihl or Husky. I didn't want to pay for a name. I agree that their name is either unknown or not appreciated, but I couldn't be happier with the saw. It would be nice for them to gain a little more respect. The Efco 152 is a great little saw.


----------



## clintonior (Jun 28, 2013)

Did someone mention dont get bought by Elux yet. straight in the dumper only room for one top dog there.


----------



## exSW (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's my feedback if you want to move saws,Get Out There.Yeah,TV,Nascar,fancy Website all that jazz is flashy but grass roots is what sells stuff to real people doing real work. HQ is in Wooster close to venues like Farm Science Review(OH),Ag Progress Days(PA).Ohio Power Show,Louisville Expo,The PA State Farm Show in January(Shihl had a Large display and and Efco's regional is in Harrisburg).Get booths, personel and demonstration saws out in front of the public and let your product do the talking.Back it up with dealer and parts support and beat your distributers over the head if they don't live up your expectations.The second tier brands can build share and market penetration(Alpina in the 80's-90's in certain geographic areas)But can lose it in a heartbeat do to capricious Corporate policy.
Edit:And SUSTAIN the effort,Stihl,John Deere,Remington Arms are where they are because they are relentless(not neccessarily the best...always)!
Further Edit:OSU-ATI right there in Wooster has an extensive Forestry,Nursery,Landscaping program donate some tools and time get your product into the hands of the future.


----------



## clintonior (Jun 28, 2013)

the 55cc cub cadet is that a 156


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 29, 2013)

clintonior said:


> the 55cc cub cadet is that a 156



Yes... It's a very well built saw...
A PIA to work on, but a quality build...


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... It's a very well built saw...
> A PIA to work on, but a quality build...



Are you sure it's the same as a 156? 156 has quad closed port transfers. I thought the *CC 55*, JD CS56, Efco 956 had dual closed port. My 956 and CS56 does. I thought the CC55 was the same. Haven't seen one so I don't know for sure. Never the less good pro build saw IMO.
Shep


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 29, 2013)

ncfarmboy said:


> Are you sure it's the same as a 156? 156 has quad closed port transfers. I thought the *CC 55*, JD CS56, Efco 956 had dual closed port. My 956 and CS56 does. I thought the CC55 was the same. Haven't seen one so I don't know for sure. Never the less good pro build saw IMO.
> Shep



You are correct... I had 956/CS56 the brain...
The new 156 is supposed to be a quad port...


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 29, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> we need a picture to make sure we are talking about the same saw, they have not been available for several years in the Efco build.
> 55 cc doesn't match...the 156 or any other Efco I am aware of. I have seen the made in china MTD/Remington in that size....opcorn:



The biggest Cub Cadet was the 5620, 56cc, 20" bar, same chassis as 56 and 62cc John Deere. 
I was tempted to get a $299 5620 from Amazon, swap over the P&C from a JD CS62, and have the only 62cc Cub Cadet in existence.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought CC55 looked odd. The 956 Efco in CC is model 5720.OEM Parts
Shep


----------



## clintonior (Jul 2, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> we need a picture to make sure we are talking about the same saw, they have not been available for several years in the Efco build.
> 55 cc doesn't match...the 156 or any other Efco I am aware of. I have seen the made in china MTD/Remington in that size....opcorn:



The Home Depot


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> that is not an efco.....



Sure don't look like it...
Reminds me of a new Mac...

I think I need one...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> it is a mtd/Remington, very heavy and bulky compared to the Efco 156 sitting on the shelf next to it at Menards for
> $250 for the 55cc model, looks identical to the 51cc. I think a Poulan 5020 is a much better value at Tractor Supply for $180:msp_mellow:



Same manufacturer as the new Mac?
Or different all together??


----------



## clintonior (Jul 2, 2013)

Home depot has the IPL and its not a clam shell motor which a poulan is correct? thats also why I thought it might be the efco

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/24/244f16ea-60e4-412f-9709-a1f6fc0ea9a9.pdf

increase compression...neat saw I think I need one too. fwiw I'd like to know who is making these for cub cadet and remington

weak primer bulb set up and that impulse hose is bound to fail at some point. but looks to have large transfers and mabye a windowed piston ?


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 2, 2013)

stephen c. said:


> it is a mtd/remington, very heavy and bulky compared to the efco 156 sitting on the shelf next to it at menards for
> $250 for the 55cc model, looks identical to the 51cc. I think a poulan 5020 is a much better value at tractor supply for $180:msp_mellow:



repped !


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2014)

Some time back there was talk suggesting changes coming to Efco saws.

Anybody heard anything, about models, management, practices, etc. ?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 11, 2014)

All I see on their web site now is the smaller xx00 series, and the 152. Either they're getting ready to roll out some new big stuff, or they've given up and just want to sell Menards-grade saws.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2014)

They are not in Menard's (locally) anymore - replaced by Remington's. 

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmmm, had not noticed that. Sadly, another point towards being on the way out, rather than up.

Efco dealer locator (notorious for listing dealers no longer with them) shows one dealer 20 miles away. I might call down there Monday and see if they actually still sell them. Otherwise there are 3 dealers listed in the Cities as "Sales and service", and quite a few more as "service only".


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 11, 2014)

There's a new MT6500 out that is a ~64cc saw. 
http://www.myefco.com/new-mt-6500-professional-chainsaw.html
It was already tested here in Europe on a german site by a few pro's. One of the local dealers provided a testmodel. The bottom line was well made, good power but not par with the top of the line Stihl or Husqvarna models. Here's a link if anyone is interested. 
http://forum.motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=65366&hilit=mt+6500

7


----------



## Philbert (Mar 31, 2014)

Still trying to follow up: anybody heard anything about Efco rebranding or re-marketing itself?

Just curious. I was waiting to see if they were in the middle of some kind of turn-around, but it has been a while.

Their website is still up, but I don't see them anywhere. Most of the dealer locations are marked 'Service Only'.

Philbert


----------



## mp5n (Mar 31, 2014)

I just picked up a low-hour non-running John Deere CS-40 (Efco 940). I like the design and initial quality looks OK. I got into the saw last night and there was a very week spark. I reset the air gap to .010" and the spark was still erratic and week. I tightened it up to .006 and it fired up and ran real nice till it heated up and died. Checked for spark and it was weak again. I disconnected the kill wire and have the same results. Does anyone know if the coil is specific to this saw? I'd like to get this one up and running. It looks like it has potential.

MP5N


----------



## z71mike (Apr 1, 2014)

mp5n said:


> I just picked up a low-hour non-running John Deere CS-40 (Efco 940). I like the design and initial quality looks OK. I got into the saw last night and there was a very week spark. I reset the air gap to .010" and the spark was still erratic and week. I tightened it up to .006 and it fired up and ran real nice till it heated up and died. Checked for spark and it was weak again. I disconnected the kill wire and have the same results. Does anyone know if the coil is specific to this saw? I'd like to get this one up and running. It looks like it has potential.
> 
> MP5N


Start a new thread. You're not gonna get any traffic buried in here.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2014)

The best advise likely is to forget it, regardless if some members like some of their saws!


----------



## z71mike (Apr 1, 2014)

Agreed. I was looking forward to a major competitor to the 2 big boys. Guess that aint gonna happen.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 17, 2014)

Efco is sponsoring banner ads here on AS. Are they 'back'?

Philbert


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 17, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Efco is sponsoring banner ads here on AS. Are they 'back'?
> 
> Philbert


They never have been away as far as I am aware. It will take them years and big bucks to overcome the emotional overflow and the negative rep they recieved here. But then again they were never, like Dolmar/Makita, Hitachi/Tanaka, Echo/Shinadaiwa, etc, ever a major player that could even think of putting up with the major two players! Just a guess but I assume Efco's whole advertisement budget is probalbly the size of Stihl's homeowner saws. With what are they going to win?

7


----------



## Philbert (Sep 17, 2014)

We used to say that about Hyundai and Kia. 

A lot of guys liked the saws. 

Philbert


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 17, 2014)

I like mine. 

7


----------



## oakcutter (Sep 17, 2014)

Efco is doing away with all their bigger saws in the US. Biggest is going to be the 152. I LOVE my 152, but the company could sure do a lot better from the business end. Too bad, they have great saws.........


----------



## zogger (Sep 17, 2014)

oakcutter said:


> Efco is doing away with all their bigger saws in the US. Biggest is going to be the 152. I LOVE my 152, but the company could sure do a lot better from the business end. Too bad, they have great saws.........



That must be in the future as the website shows a 70.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Sep 17, 2014)

I heard talks that the 152 is going to be different also late this fall to keep up with emissions. not sure exactly how different but I believe they were changing the model # not sure though. as for the bigger saws yes they are working on another bigger redesign. to meet epa


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 17, 2014)

Their small saws are ok, but I think their mid to large side are better made.


----------



## dboyd351 (Sep 18, 2014)

chainsawman2011 said:


> I heard talks that the 152 is going to be different also late this fall to keep up with emissions. not sure exactly how different but I believe they were changing the model # not sure though. as for the bigger saws yes they are working on another bigger redesign. to meet epa


Maybe they'll put the 152s on clearance. I could use one of them at a clearance price!! That post about the guy who put thousands of hours on his with no major issues caught my attention.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup they are great saws


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Sep 18, 2014)

I doubt there will be any clearance pricing. because they will be only be worth more after the new more choked down epa models come out lol


----------



## zogger (Sep 18, 2014)

chainsawman2011 said:


> I doubt there will be any clearance pricing. because they will be only be worth more after the new more choked down epa models come out lol




On their site they say they already meet epa II standards or something like that, with some new tech, but I couldn't find exactly what that meant.


----------



## R2D (Sep 26, 2014)

I really like my 56 and 62. But there is no way id buy a new one. Warranty is damaged goods. Beyond repair in my book. I would buy a 52 with clearance prices!


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 26, 2014)

I bought a Oleo Mac 962(=Efco 162) brand new and haven't been unhappy one second! 

7


----------



## R2D (Sep 26, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I bought a Oleo Mac 962(=Efco 162) brand new and haven't been unhappy one second!
> 
> 7


Where did you find one new one?


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 26, 2014)

R2D said:


> Where did you find one new one?


I live a little bit farther away.  

But I can still get them here close by. Around 500€ brand new. A 362 or 562 costs around 1&1/2 times as much.

7


----------



## gmax (Sep 26, 2014)

There still available new here for $1,129.00 , mine cost $25 with a dead top end


----------



## Philbert (Sep 26, 2014)

They have (or had) a sales office somewhere around here. Maybe I should just drop in . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 26, 2014)

Philbert said:


> They have (or had) a sales office somewhere around here. Maybe I should just drop in . . . ?
> 
> Philbert


Might actually find a good saw for you there...



7


----------



## R2D (Sep 26, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I live a little bit farther away.
> 
> But I can still get them here close by. Around 500€ brand new. A 362 or 562 costs around 1&1/2 times as much.
> 
> 7


Did not see your location using my phone.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2015)

Philbert said:


> They have (or had) a sales office somewhere around here. Maybe I should just drop in . . . ?


I dropped in. 

Just an office. Looks like they are still 'rebuilding' their US presence in the *** market - lots of _servicing_ dealers listed on their dealer finder, but limited numbers of _selling_ dealers with product in stock.

They did mention that '*Efco*' (saws and ***), '*Tecomec*' (grinders and chainsaw/*** accessories), '*Comet*' (pumps and pressure washers), and '*Mecline*' (spray nozzles and cleaning equipment) are now all under the same umbrella company. Efco is still the only major chainsaw manufacturer that I know, aside from Oregon, of that offers PowerSharp chain as an OEM option on some of their saws. Maybe we will see a self-cleaning/self-sharpening chainsaw from them? 

They could not tell me anything about any changes in how these items might be distributed, or if things will be ramping up soon. Apparently. they were at GIE.

Philbert


----------



## Machold (Jan 17, 2015)

Good luck finding them in Canada! Mine is still a great saw.


----------

